# Marruecos va a hundirse por esta razon



## Perro marroquí (13 Abr 2022)

Antes que nada procedo a comentaros que he abierto un canal en YouTube
Suscribiros :


https://youtube.com/channel/UCcKHIKFBP6_o4_cUsYECwKw



No es la posible guerra contra Argelia , las tensiones con España u otros lios, el verdadero problema de Marruecos se llama sequia .















Actualizo toda la información que la anterior estaba desfasada. Como sabéis este verano ha sido muy seco en Marruecos y en los últimos dos años ha llovido muy poco . En las próximas dos semanas no se prevé ni una gota en todo el país. Los últimos datos son del 20 septiembre . En dos semanas los embalses pueden estar rondando el 12% de capacidad . El sur del pais está gravemente afectado . Crucemos los dedos, si el invierno es seco y empiezan el próximo mes de mayo con unos embalses a menos del 20% las protestas son totalmente seguras . Os dejo las siguientes fotos de 3 de los 5 embalses más importantes del país ubicados en el sur que se encuentran a menos del 5% de capacidad :


----------



## ANS² (13 Abr 2022)

tranquilo, el Viruelo autorizará de urgencia el trasvase Ebro-Muluya


----------



## Felson (13 Abr 2022)

Zapatero y Narbona los podrán estafar vendiéndoles desaladoras por las que cobrarán una millonada... Espera... ahora que caigo... eso pasó aquí.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (13 Abr 2022)

Eso se soluciona con más pateras y más asaltos a las vallas


----------



## fluffy (13 Abr 2022)

Cuanto peor les vaya, más presionarán a España, y más abriremos el culo.


----------



## MAUSER (13 Abr 2022)

El salto de la valla va a ser deporte olímpico.


----------



## Antiparticula (13 Abr 2022)

Vamos a flipar cuando se derroque al rey marroquí.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (13 Abr 2022)

Bah...!. Te entra una borrasca y en cuatro o cinco dias de lluvia problema resulto.


----------



## Edu Brock (13 Abr 2022)

Que se jodan los follacabras.


----------



## aron01 (13 Abr 2022)

Pero si Antonio* le acaba de dar el Sahara Occidental y aún no sabemos a cambio de qué. Aunque la mayor parte sea desierto, sigue siendo terreno conquistado que puedes hacer de todo con un mínimo de visión empresarial y patriota, que eso a los rojos no les entra en la puta mollera, excepto si es para comprar y expropiar inmuebles.

*Corregido, ya que no todos tenemos la culpa de que este gilipollas no cumpla con su propuesta electoral y traicione a nuestro país.


----------



## CANCERVERO (13 Abr 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> No es la posible guerra contra Argelia , las tensiones con España u otros lios, el verdadero problema de Marruecos se llama sequia . Tienen los embalses al 34% , el verano a la vuelta de la esquina y varias zonas del país que estos días tienen temperaturas de hasta 35 grados , les espera un problemon y una desertizacion de la ostia ( más de lo que ya están) . Cada vez más moros pariendo , más poblacion y menos recursos hidricos , van a estar jodidisimos para este mismo verano :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los que vamos a estar jodidos de verdad vamos a ser nosptros con toda la mierda que nos llegará, exigiendo sanidad, paguitas etc. etc.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (13 Abr 2022)

aron01 dijo:


> Pero si les acabamos de dar el Sahara Occidental y aún no sabemos a cambio de qué. Aunque la mayor parte sea desierto, sigue siendo terreno conquistado que puedes hacer de todo con un mínimo de visión empresarial y patriota, que eso a los rojos no les entra en la puta mollera, excepto si es para comprar y expropiar inmuebles.



Como rojo que soy doy por bueno lo de dar el sahara occidental y el oriental, las canarias y el peñon, lo demas a saber igual un dia de esos lo regalo me vuelvo para catalunya con los mios.
Anda que?


----------



## pagesitofeliz (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## aron01 (13 Abr 2022)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Como rojo que soy doy por bueno lo de dar el sahara occidental y el oriental, las canarias y el peñon, lo demas a saber igual un dia de esos lo regalo me vuelvo para catalunya con los mios.
> Anda que?



Si Sanchinflas consiguiera dar el peñón a Marruecos, le voto. ¿Para Qatarlunya con los tuyos?, disfruta pues.


----------



## uberales (13 Abr 2022)

Una cosa que no es cierta es eso de aumentos de población, todos los países del norte de África están frenando sus crecimientos poblacionales.


----------



## valladolid (13 Abr 2022)

Ojalá se derroque al moromierda, una primavera , y que entren a saco las empresas americanas a expoliar. 
Pero lo dudo mucho. 

Enviado desde mi confinamiento mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gubelkian (13 Abr 2022)

En España estamos igual:

España tiene recursos hídricos para sostener no más de 30-40 millones de habitantes, y eso gracias a la tecnología moderna. Sin tecnología moderna, no se podría superar en ningún caso los 20 millones.

Y aquí llenando el país de foráneos y jodiendo a los ciudadanos étnicos.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (13 Abr 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> En España estamos igual:
> 
> España tiene recursos hídricos para sostener no más de 30-40 millones de habitantes, y eso gracias a la tecnología moderna. Sin tecnología moderna, no se podría superar en ningún caso los 20 millones.
> 
> Y aquí llenando el país de foráneos y jodiendo a los ciudadanos étnicos.



Muy posiblemente españa tenga agua para sostener a mas de 40 millones de sedientos , pero a ver que collons bebereis los del sur cuando los catalanes todos sin excepcion vayan a mear al segre.
Anda que?


----------



## CANCERVERO (13 Abr 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Una cosa que no es cierta es eso de aumentos de población, todos los países del norte de África están frenando sus crecimientos poblacionales.



Dime quien te vende el "costo". ¿Fernando.... el cualo?


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (13 Abr 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> No es la posible guerra contra Argelia , las tensiones con España u otros lios, el verdadero problema de Marruecos se llama sequia . Tienen los embalses al 34% , el verano a la vuelta de la esquina y varias zonas del país que estos días tienen temperaturas de hasta 35 grados , les espera un problemon y una desertizacion de la ostia ( más de lo que ya están) . Cada vez más moros pariendo , más poblacion y menos recursos hidricos , van a estar jodidisimos para este mismo verano :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Solo les separa una verja de alambre de la prosperidad


----------



## uberales (13 Abr 2022)

CANCERVERO dijo:


> Dime quien te vende el "costo". ¿Fernando.... el cualo?



Están ya empezando a cambiar las estadísticas en la onu por frenazo de población con excepción del África Negra, el resto del mundo está empezando a frenar la población. Hasta la India. Pero eh, claro mejor pensar que estás fumado...


----------



## Elbrujo (13 Abr 2022)

Ponen dasaladoras y ya. Todes tus ideas a tomar por culo


----------



## wanamaker (13 Abr 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> En España estamos igual:
> 
> España tiene recursos hídricos para sostener no más de 30-40 millones de habitantes, y eso gracias a la tecnología moderna. Sin tecnología moderna, no se podría superar en ningún caso los 20 millones.
> 
> Y aquí llenando el país de foráneos y jodiendo a los ciudadanos étnicos.



No es cuestion de sostener a 20, 40 o 50 millones. 
El 80% del consumo de agua en España es en agricultura.


----------



## César92 (13 Abr 2022)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Como rojo que soy doy por bueno lo de dar el sahara occidental y el oriental, las canarias y el peñon, lo demas a saber igual un dia de esos lo regalo me vuelvo para catalunya con los mios.
> Anda que?



Claro que sí campeón, y regalamos Galicia a Portugal también, para ser más resilientes.


Más tonto y naces oveja.


----------



## Falcatón (13 Abr 2022)

No caerá esa breva.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (13 Abr 2022)

Ningún país se "hunde" si tiene suficiente relevo generacional autóctono.
Nosotros si que estamos hundidos


----------



## Perro marroquí (13 Abr 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Ponen dasaladoras y ya. Todes tus ideas a tomar por culo



. El proceso de desalado es muy caro , no aguanta mantener a todo un país así.


----------



## David SSM (14 Abr 2022)

Mientras tanto Marruecos :


----------



## Perro marroquí (14 Abr 2022)

David SSM dijo:


> Mientras tanto Marruecos :
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1024612
> Ver archivo adjunto 1024614
> ...


----------



## Perro marroquí (14 Abr 2022)

David SSM dijo:


> Mientras tanto Marruecos :
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1024612
> Ver archivo adjunto 1024614
> ...



Ver archivo adjunto 1024634


----------



## Perro marroquí (14 Abr 2022)

David SSM dijo:


> Mientras tanto Marruecos :
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1024612
> Ver archivo adjunto 1024614
> ...



Sabes perfectamente que el 99% de Marruecos es como la cañada real . Que haya un lugar muy determinado de una ciudad muy determinada y que parezca primer mundo no quiere decir nada . En Somalia también se ven sitios asi o en Venezuela . Mira cuando los menas ingresaron ilegalmente a España en el salto masivo a Ceuta , de los 987 que creo que ingresaron , solo hubo dos que prefirieron regresar voluntariamente a Marruecos , preferian dormir en la calle en Ceuta que estar en Marruecos . Los africanos arriesgan su vida para salir de allá, por algo es


----------



## Nut (14 Abr 2022)

Cometemos un error en mandar a los marroquis de vuelta a Marruecos......Hay que mandarlos a Inglaterra.Y sobre todo a los EEUU.Veriamos como las cosas mejorarian para nosotros.


----------



## jotace (14 Abr 2022)

Para los marroquíes España es su patio trasero. Aquí tienen políticos que los defienden y les dan paguitas, ONGs idem y felaciones, votontos que los acogen y una colonia marroquí que ya tiene hasta representación en las instituciones.


----------



## David SSM (14 Abr 2022)

Que Marruecos supere a Argelia ? No es nuevo y eso sin Petróleo Gas como Argelia o ayudas de la UE como España que representa representan el 80% de la economía nacional.


----------



## David SSM (14 Abr 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Sabes perfectamente que el 99% de Marruecos es como la cañada real . Que haya un lugar muy determinado de una ciudad muy determinada y que parezca primer mundo no quiere decir nada . En Somalia también se ven sitios asi o en Venezuela . Mira cuando los menas ingresaron ilegalmente a España en el salto masivo a Ceuta , de los 987 que creo que ingresaron , solo hubo dos que prefirieron regresar voluntariamente a Marruecos , preferian dormir en la calle en Ceuta que estar en Marruecos . Los africanos arriesgan su vida para salir de allá, por algo es



Sigue comparando Marruecos a Cañada real jajaja


----------



## Alex Cosma (14 Abr 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Para los marroquíes España es su patio trasero. Aquí tienen políticos que los defienden y les dan paguitas, ONGs idem y felaciones, votontos que los acogen y una colonia marroquí que ya tiene hasta representación en las instituciones.



Los menas (y no menas) que envía Marruecos a España (y que, más allá del circo, son deseados por el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL español) proceden sobre todo del RIF, porque Marruecos quiere destruir la cultura amazigh, que siempre ha sido un quebradero de cabeza para el régimen alauita. Por eso Marruecos no invierte nada en esa zona, para llevarla a la pobreza, los jóvenes al paro, a la droga, etc.

Así, destruyendo poco a poco a la cultura amazigh y promoviendo la emigración, disminuye la posibilidad de que ese foco de inestabilidad vaya a más, para así poder dedicarse de pleno al asunto del frente polisario.

Por lo demás, los más de 3 millones de marroquíes emigrados (más de la mitad a Francia y España) envían remesas por un valor de 7.000 millones de euros al año, lo cual es un 7% de PIB marroquí.


----------



## das kind (14 Abr 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Vamos a flipar cuando se derroque al rey marroquí.



Derro... qué???


----------



## dadaw (14 Abr 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> No es la posible guerra contra Argelia , las tensiones con España u otros lios, el verdadero problema de Marruecos se llama sequia . Tienen los embalses al 34% , el verano a la vuelta de la esquina y varias zonas del país que estos días tienen temperaturas de hasta 35 grados , les espera un problemon y una desertizacion de la ostia ( más de lo que ya están) . Cada vez más moros pariendo , más poblacion y menos recursos hidricos , van a estar jodidisimos para este mismo verano :
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Marruecos instala la mayor planta desalinizadora de agua de mar


Marruecos ha puesto en marcha uno de los proyectos que más beneficios va a traer al reino alauí. La nación norteafricana se está viendo enmarcada en la construcción de una nueva planta de desalinización de agua de mar, que, en el momento en el que se pueda empezar a usar, se convertirá en la...




atalayar.com












Marruecos - Natalidad 2020







datosmacro.expansion.com





Ni puta idea Bro, antes caen Argelia y/o egipto. De hecho hay hilos sobre ello





Egipto una olla a presion a punto de estallar


Abro este tema para hacer seguimiento a la posible escalada de inestabilidad, a la que los acontecimientos recientes van a llevar a Egipto Egipto 100 millones de almas condenadas a vivir en las orillas del rio mas largo del planeta: Dejo el siguiente articulo muy interesante sobre Egipto del...




www.burbuja.info





Marruecos es de los mayores exportadores de fosfatos del mundo, y ahora mismo el precio de estos esta mas alto que nunca.








El fosfato del Sáhara se erige en defensa frente a la amenaza agrícola de Rusia


El Kremlin busca restringir las exportaciones de productos químicos como los fertilizantes solo a países amigos en respuesta a las sanciones de Occidente.




www.lainformacion.com


----------



## Manoliko (14 Abr 2022)

aron01 dijo:


> Pero si Antonio* le acaba de dar el Sahara Occidental y aún no sabemos a cambio de qué. Aunque la mayor parte sea desierto, sigue siendo terreno conquistado que puedes hacer de todo con un mínimo de visión empresarial y patriota, que eso a los rojos no les entra en la puta mollera, excepto si es para comprar y expropiar inmuebles.
> 
> *Corregido, ya que no todos tenemos la culpa de que este gilipollas no cumpla con su propuesta electoral y traicione a nuestro país.



Les ha dado el Sahara y las aguas de Canarias. Que siempre olvidáis de eso.

Delenda est Marruecos


----------



## Baubens2 (14 Abr 2022)

Que hagan desaladoras con energía solar


----------



## hartman (14 Abr 2022)

segarros e chupaitas amego.


----------



## Manoliko (14 Abr 2022)

David SSM dijo:


> Que Marruecos supere a Argelia ? No es nuevo y eso sin Petróleo Gas como Argelia o ayudas de la UE como España que representa representan el 80% de la economía nacional.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1024777



Gilipolleces. España es contribuyente neto de la UE, pagamos más impuestos de lo que recibimos.


----------



## gabrielo (14 Abr 2022)

César92 dijo:


> Claro que sí campeón, y regalamos Galicia a Portugal también, para ser más resilientes.
> 
> 
> Más tonto y naces oveja.



la rojez es tal estupidez que no se distingue del sarcasmo


----------



## Perro marroquí (14 Abr 2022)

Con los embalses al 34 por ciento y abril que se supone es el mes mas lluvioso del año ( mayo - junio - julio - agosto no llueve nada ) . Se preeven temperaturas en el sur de Marruecos de hasta 37 grados y ni rastro de agua . Suerte moromierdas , este año vais a pasar sed


----------



## Estoico (14 Abr 2022)

La caída del régimen Marroquí será rápida e inesperada, algo así como la caída de Casado en el PP.
Una sequía, la guerra con Argelia, un giro de Francia, un cambio de gobierno en España, nadie lo sabe.
EEUU cree tener controlado el tema con Israel pero no creo que sepan en que liga están jugando.
Todo el mundo arabe, más de 1000 millones encabronados con Israel y Marruecos los legitima reconociendo su Estado.
EEUU ha apostado muy fuerte ninguneándo a España. Eso tarde o temprano le pasará factura.
Francia si gana Lepen se sale de la OTAN y se alinea con Rusia y Argelia.
Son demasiadas variables en contra de que la jugada salga bien. No creo que Marruecos deje de ser una quimera.
Por otra parte el tema del Sáhara no está cerrado pues la soberanía la ostenta España por mucho que se empeñe en lo contrario Sánchez.


----------



## Gatito Malo (14 Abr 2022)

Estoico dijo:


> La caída del régimen Marroquí será rápida e inesperada, algo así como la caída de Casado en el PP.
> Una sequía, la guerra con Argelia, un giro de Francia, un cambio de gobierno en España, nadie lo sabe.
> EEUU cree tener controlado el tema con Israel pero no creo que sepan en que liga están jugando.
> Todo el mundo arabe, más de 1000 millones encabronados con Israel y Marruecos los legitima reconociendo su Estado.
> ...



Estas muy equivocado, Israel cada vez es mas popular y querido en el mundo arabe.

Y Marruecos no es ni el primer ni el unico pais en reconocerlo, Egipto, Jordania, Emiratos, Barein, Sudan, etc. Lo reconocen. Tambien Palestina.

Y tienen buenas relaciones con Arabia Saudi.


----------



## Loco_Ivan (14 Abr 2022)

@moromierda un hilo sobre tu querido pueblo y no apareces a cagar?

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Estoico (14 Abr 2022)

Gatito Malo dijo:


> Estas muy equivocado, Israel cada vez es mas popular y querido en el mundo arabe.
> 
> Y Marruecos no es ni el primer ni el unico pais en reconocerlo, Egipto, Jordania, Emiratos, Barein, Sudan, etc. Lo reconocen. Tambien Palestina.
> 
> Y tienen buenas relaciones con Arabia Saudi.



Sois rápidos de reflejos. Hay que reconocerlo.


----------



## PEPEYE (14 Abr 2022)

Almas de cántaro ¿ no pensaréis que Marruecps esta interesado en el Sáhara por sus fosfatos, gas y petróleo?


----------



## Gatito Malo (14 Abr 2022)

Estoico dijo:


> Sois rápidos de reflejos. Hay que reconocerlo.



Israel se esta integrando en la region y en 10 años sera considerado autóctono. Los palestinos se acabarán integrando alli y fin del problema


----------



## David SSM (14 Abr 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Gilipolleces. España es contribuyente neto de la UE, pagamos más impuestos de lo que recibimos.



Antes de 1986 solo los toreros y las cantantes tenian Mercedes... despues de la entrada en la UE, España se lleno de vehiculos de importacion y el tejido industrial y agricola español, se vino abajo. Pasamos de ser una colonia de Francia y Alemania.


----------



## David SSM (14 Abr 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Con los embalses al 34 por ciento y abril que se supone es el mes mas lluvioso del año ( mayo - junio - julio - agosto no llueve nada ) . Se preeven temperaturas en el sur de Marruecos de hasta 37 grados y ni rastro de agua . Suerte moromierdas , este año vais a pasar sed


----------



## Manoliko (15 Abr 2022)

David SSM dijo:


> Antes de 1986 solo los toreros y las cantantes tenian Mercedes... despues de la entrada en la UE, España se lleno de vehiculos de importacion y el tejido industrial y agricola español, se vino abajo. Pasamos de ser una colonia de Francia y Alemania.



Exacto. La UE ens roba. Solo que esto es verdad, y no lo que dicen los catalanes.


----------



## moromierda (15 Abr 2022)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> @moromierda un hilo sobre tu querido pueblo y no apareces a cagar?
> Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Putatalk



1. Yo soy aspañol, amego. Nasedo a culonea aspañola.
2. E análeses trol.
3. A op no e morito tumpoco.
4. morocco importa a me one pamiento.

¿No sabe si yo axplica a me de a ellos?


----------



## musulmanorgulloso (15 Abr 2022)

Gatito Malo dijo:


> Israel se esta integrando en la region y en 10 años sera considerado autóctono. Los palestinos se acabarán integrando alli y fin del problema



Tan autóctonos que los exterminaremos como a vosotros cristianos


----------



## Alcazar (15 Abr 2022)

Gatito Malo dijo:


> Israel se esta integrando en la region y en 10 años sera considerado autóctono. Los palestinos se acabarán integrando alli y fin del problema



Por la guerra de Ucrania estoy metido en grupos que siguen conflictos bélicos y es increible la que hay montada ahora mismo. Unos palestinos han matado a varios israelies colándose en Israel con armas, los soldados israelies los han masacrado, hay protestas de palestinos masivas y una intifada.

Ayer vi un video de un jeep blindado israelí atropellando en plan kamikaze a un par de palestinos, chocar contra un muro y llegar decenas de palestinos y rodearlo acribillándolo a adoquinazos.

Hace un par de semanas la movida es que un político ultranacionalista judío quiso ir o fué a la explanada de la mezquita de al-Aqsa y se armó un pifostio tremendo, con miles de palestinos esperándole.

Por supuesto nuestros maravillosos medios de comunicación de esto no dicen ni mu.


----------



## Alcazar (15 Abr 2022)

David SSM dijo:


> Sigue comparando Marruecos a Cañada real jajaja



Eso no tiene nada que ver con el Marruecos real, donde la mugre y la roña están everywhere, incluso en los barrios ricos de aspecto occidentalizado. Yo la única zona realmente top que vi es una al oeste de Tanger donde los reyes del golfo pérsico (y también Felipe González, el gran apoderado de la monarquía alawita) tenían sus palacios.


----------



## dadaw (16 Abr 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> No es la posible guerra contra Argelia , las tensiones con España u otros lios, el verdadero problema de Marruecos se llama sequia . Tienen los embalses al 34% , el verano a la vuelta de la esquina y varias zonas del país que estos días tienen temperaturas de hasta 35 grados , les espera un problemon y una desertizacion de la ostia ( más de lo que ya están) . Cada vez más moros pariendo , más poblacion y menos recursos hidricos , van a estar jodidisimos para este mismo verano :
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Un informe marroquí destaca los hallazgos de gas natural por parte de Repsol frente a las costas de Larache


La participación de la empresa española forma parte de un gran proyecto del que forma parte la puesta en funcionamiento de nuevo del Gasoducto del Magreb (GME)




www.larazon.es




*hallazgos de gas natural por parte de Repsol frente a las costas de Larache*
Parece que ANTONIO va a ser mas listo que todos al final.


----------



## Perro marroquí (27 Abr 2022)

El Gobierno marroquí rebaja su previsión de aumento del PIB de 3,2 % al 1,5 %


Rabat, 18 abr (EFE).- El Gobierno de Marruecos revisó hoy a la baja en alrededor de un punto y medio su previsión de aumento del PIB del país en 2022, hasta situarlo en entre un 1,5 % y un 1,7 %, frente al 3,2 % previsto en la ley de presupuestos, debido a los estragos de la sequía en el sector...




www.swissinfo.ch





Este tema de la sequia en Marruucos va a dar que hablar seguro . De momento tienen un fuerte recorte de la previsión de crecimiento ( solo un 1,5% para este año ) 
. Se acerca el verano y van muy jodidos de agua . Tic tac tic tac maroc


----------



## Life park (27 Abr 2022)

Antonio requisara los barcos que traen gas para llenarlos de nuestra agua y llevársela gratis, no te preocupes tanto anda


----------



## Perro marroquí (27 Abr 2022)

Asi es , hemos tenido una suerte enorme . Marzo tuvo precipitaciones muy por encima de lo normal , de no ser así hubiésemos afrontado el verano bastante mal .


----------



## Charlatan (27 Abr 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Ponen dasaladoras y ya. Todes tus ideas a tomar por culo



el nickel lo regalan ultimamente........


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (27 Abr 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Vamos a flipar cuando se derroque al *rey marroquí*.



Como mucho a la sultana mora maricona. Sus palacios seguro que dan para un buen saqueo.









Internacional: - Les chaboles del sultán de Marruecos vistes desde el satélite


Hace unos años se decía que los 12 principales palacios dan empleo a 1.100 sirvientes y su mantenimiento consume 1 millón de euros diarios. - 1. Agadir, palacio viejo (se quedó pequeño y anticuado). - 2. Agadir, palacio nuevo (mi favorito). - 3. Casablanca. - 4. Erfoud (la casita del...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## PutaBidaTete (27 Abr 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> No es la posible guerra contra Argelia , las tensiones con España u otros lios, el verdadero problema de Marruecos se llama sequia . Tienen los embalses al 34% , el verano a la vuelta de la esquina y varias zonas del país que estos días tienen temperaturas de hasta 35 grados , les espera un problemon y una desertizacion de la ostia ( más de lo que ya están) . Cada vez más moros pariendo , más poblacion y menos recursos hidricos , van a estar jodidisimos para este mismo verano :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Con estas premisas no se hunde Marruecos, se hunde España pues van a venir todos aquí.

¿O acaso te crees que los moritos güenos se van a quedar allí a verlas venir?


----------



## Perro marroquí (27 Abr 2022)

PutaBidaTete dijo:


> Con estas premisas no se hunde Marruecos, se hunde España pues van a venir todos aquí.
> 
> ¿O acaso te crees que los moritos güenos se van a quedar allí a verlas venir?



Entonces como es eso ? . Si a Marruecos le va mal , a nosotros nos va mal . Si a ellos les va bien , a nosotros nos va mal ...etc . Cuanto peor esté ese estercolero mejor para España , eso es algo claro


----------



## PutaBidaTete (27 Abr 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Entonces como es eso ? . Si a Marruecos le va mal , a nosotros nos va mal . Si a ellos les va bien , a nosotros nos va mal ...etc . Cuanto peor esté ese estercolero mejor para España , eso es algo claro




Siempre a España le irá mal con un vecino así, más una sociedad que la mayoría es casquería mental y un gobierno claramente enemigo de la Patria


----------



## EnergiaLibre (27 Abr 2022)

¿Qué podemos hacer como españoles de bien para putear a Marruecos desde España?

Ahora sólo se me ocurre que corra la voz de los productos que vienen de marruecos para que no los compre nadie, como el boicot a lo cagalán pero más a lo grande


----------



## Alcazar (27 Abr 2022)

dadaw dijo:


> Un informe marroquí destaca los hallazgos de gas natural por parte de Repsol frente a las costas de Larache
> 
> 
> La participación de la empresa española forma parte de un gran proyecto del que forma parte la puesta en funcionamiento de nuevo del Gasoducto del Magreb (GME)
> ...



El rey de Marruecos anunció a bombo y platillo hace años que habían descubierto grandes yacimientos de petroleo en la zona de Oujda y que Marruecos iba a ser un exportador de petróleo y a subir la economía como un cohete. 

Al final todo quedó en nada.

De vez en cuando engaña a su pueblo dándole esos caramelitos.


----------



## Perro marroquí (7 May 2022)

Temperaturas brutales . Los embalses tiritando en Marruecos y está semana 10 grados más de lo normal , ni rastro de lluvia para las siguiente semanas . En las zonas agrícolas del país hasta 45 grados . Como puse al principio del hilo esto va a tener repercusiones brutales para Marrocaca y son bien merecidas . Quiero ver ese país devastado


----------



## Perro marroquí (15 May 2022)

Voy a pegar aquí para no dar visitas a un periódico moro , la situacion es critica en Marruecos , hace más de 1 mes los embalses al 34 por ciento ( no han vuelto a dar datos , deben estar acojonados con las cifras actuales ) y desde entonces la ausencia de lluvia y las altas temperaturas han sido constantes . Están avisando de choques sociales en el país para este mismo verano y falta de agua en muchas ciudades . Sigo este asunto a diario , como no llueva en verano va a ser letal para ellos , este mismo Julio podrían tener sus embalses al 5 por ciento o menos :

In light of official data revealed by a previous report of the Economic and Social Council, there has been a worrying decline in the annual per capita share of water, to less than 650 cubic meters per year, compared to 2,500 in 1960, and it is expected that this amount will be less than 500 cubic meters by 2030. This information is alarming, and indicates that the issue of water resources management must be a priority.

In this context, Rachid Hamouni, leader of the parliamentary group of the Party of Progress and Socialism in the House of Representatives, sent a written question to the Minister of Equipment and Water, on the anticipation of the crisis of drought during the coming summer, to warn the government on the need to take proactive measures to address the crisis during the summer.


Hamouni explained that Morocco is going through a period of drought, despite the recent rains, as the percentage of filling of dams until today does not exceed 34.3%, against 51.3% during the same day last year, with a difference between the watersheds, since the water brush is being exhausted.

The parliamentarian pointed out that the summer season is approaching and that the dangers of interruption or disruption of the supply of drinking water in a number of regions of our country is approaching, with all the problems and social protests that this can cause.

Following his written question, Hamouni asked the Minister of Equipment and Water, the list of areas that will experience an exceptional shortage of drinking water, as well as the measures that the government will take with its partners, to avoid any serious problem in this regard.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (15 May 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Voy a pegar aquí para no dar visitas a un periódico moro , la situacion es critica en Marruecos , hace más de 1 mes los embalses al 34 por ciento ( no han vuelto a dar datos , deben estar acojonados con las cifras actuales ) y desde entonces la aisencia de lluvia y las altas temperaturas han sido constantes . Están avisando del riesgo de posibles choques sociales en el país para este mismo verano y falta de agua en muchas ciudades . Sigo este asunto a diario , como no llueva en verano va a ser letal para ellos :
> 
> In light of official data revealed by a previous report of the Economic and Social Council, there has been a worrying decline in the annual per capita share of water, to less than 650 cubic meters per year, compared to 2,500 in 1960, and it is expected that this amount will be less than 500 cubic meters by 2030. This information is alarming, and indicates that the issue of water resources management must be a priority.
> 
> ...




Esto es guerra para nosotros 

Si Mojame ve que peligra el trono y no tiene Cash para importar cereales que no hay en el.mercado va a coger un foco grande y ponerlo para nosotros 

En este caso ya el tema pateras no funciona 

Tiene que ser algo más.espectacular


----------



## River in the street (15 May 2022)

Solucion:

Termosolar y desaladoras


----------



## K-KABOOM (15 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Esto es guerra para nosotros
> 
> Si Mojame ve que peligra el trono y no tiene Cash para importar cereales que no hay en el.mercado va a coger un foco grande y ponerlo para nosotros
> 
> ...



Antes va Argelia, y ahí van a ir los tiros, Argelia es socio clave de Rusia en la región

Marruecos no va a ir contra España mientras haya guerra contra Rusia

S2


----------



## K-KABOOM (15 May 2022)

River in the street dijo:


> Solucion:
> 
> Termosolar y desaladoras



Se tardarían años en tenerlas en funcionamiento, la sed la van a pasar en breve...


----------



## Perro marroquí (15 May 2022)

River in the street dijo:


> Solucion:
> 
> Termosolar y desaladoras



Casi 40 millones de población ..... es eso posible ? ¿ Y las ciudades del interior ? ¿Regar cultivos con agua de desaladora ?
Las plantas que ponen en Marrakech para tener algo decorado ese desierto las riegan tambien con agua desalada . Ufffff maroc tic toc tic toc


----------



## K-KABOOM (15 May 2022)

Aunque están en ello, y España es clave en eso









Marruecos instala la mayor planta desalinizadora de agua de mar


Marruecos ha puesto en marcha uno de los proyectos que más beneficios va a traer al reino alauí. La nación norteafricana se está viendo enmarcada en la construcción de una nueva planta de desalinización de agua de mar, que, en el momento en el que se pueda empezar a usar, se convertirá en la...




atalayar.com


----------



## Perro marroquí (15 May 2022)

La lefa del culo que le deja el novio boxeador a la Reina maricona de Marruecos se la va a limpiar con agua desalada , de botella o del grifo ?


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (15 May 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Antes va Argelia, y ahí van a ir los tiros, Argelia es socio clave de Rusia en la región
> 
> Marruecos no va a ir contra España mientras haya guerra contra Rusia
> 
> S2



Opino que no

Con Argelia tienen, piensan ellos, un hueso más duro que roer El ejercito de Argelia es el.doble en todo que el de Marruecos y tienen 8 submarinos que destrozarian a la armada moraEl Polisario va a las órdenes de Argelia y harían un segundo frente

Con España lo tienen manado, se inventan un ataque de falsa bandera o un atentado en Ceuta contra los moros y las toman en 2 días Y el factor religioso y de Mojame de restaurador El contraataque de España debería ser al estilo soldado Ryan y es para eso para lo que se han preparado 

Los moros son sobre todo traicioneros


----------



## K-KABOOM (15 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Opino que no
> 
> Con Argelia tienen, piensan ellos, un hueso más duro que roer El ejercito de Argelia es el.doble en todo que el de Marruecos y tienen 8 submarinos que destrozarian a la armada moraEl Polisario va a las órdenes de Argelia y harían un segundo frente
> 
> ...



Es posible, pero no mientras haya guerra en Ukrania, USA no va a dejar abrir ese melón.

Puede salir rana el tema, si el gobierno no actuara caería, puede ser que el Sáhara importe una mierda a la población, Ceuta y Melilla es otro tema, la inestabilidad sería clave en el mediterráneo, no, de momento no interesa.

Sería una ruptura importante en el sur del tema OTAN, ahora que requiere unidad...

S2


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (15 May 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Es posible, pero no mientras haya guerra en Ukrania, USA no va a dejar abrir ese melón.
> 
> Puede salir rana el tema, si el gobierno no actuara caería, puede ser que el Sáhara importe una mierda a la población, Ceuta y Melilla es otro tema, la inestabilidad sería clave en el mediterráneo, no, de momento no interesa.
> 
> ...



Un solo apunte 

Esto llegará, no se si el año que viene o en 2 o en 3, pero la cosa está madurando tanto que alucina uno

Cuando llegue esto, la puñalada con machete de 50 cm de hoja, por la espalda, con salida de hoja por el pecho que nos va a meter Francia va a ser épica 

Épica.......


----------



## K-KABOOM (15 May 2022)

Voy a poner un ejemplo tonto, es como si a Francia le conquistaran la Guyana Francesa...., y Macrón no hiciera nada, el nacionalismo se dispararía, como pasaría en España.

Recordad cómo la Tatcher se reforzó con la guerra de las malvinas, y mira que las islas a RU le importaban una mierda..., pero no, eso de momento no creo que pase

S2


----------



## K-KABOOM (15 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Un solo apunte
> 
> Esto llegará, no se si el año que viene o en 2 o en 3, pero la cosa está madurando tanto que alucina uno
> 
> ...



Ese movimiento sería importante, y la verdad, quizás es lo que España necesita para despertar de una puñetera vez...

España sigue siendo un país complejo e imposible de conquistar, Marruecos es un desierto con las ciudades centrales e importantes costeras.

Marruecos es un títere como todos los países, pero al final obedecerá al patrón, exactamente como nosotros

S2


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (15 May 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Ese movimiento sería importante, y la verdad, quizás es lo que España necesita para despertar de una puñetera vez...
> 
> España sigue siendo un país complejo e imposible de conquistar, Marruecos es un desierto con las ciudades centrales e importantes costeras.
> 
> ...



Tenemos a Marruecos dentro, aprox 500.000 marroquíes en edad militar 

Y nacionalizando a 25.000 marroquíes por año

Hay 2 opciones cuando esto llegue:

1 No pasa nada con ellos o a lo.sumo montan manifas con partidos de izquierda o nacionalista o altercados o cualquier cosa similar 

2 Han sido traídos gran parte para este momento y aquí descubrimos que hay miles de ellos del.servicio secreto y montan un segundo frente en coalición con alguna región independentista 

Se que parece algo majareta, pero.....


----------



## Calahan (15 May 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Una cosa que no es cierta es eso de aumentos de población, todos los países del norte de África están frenando sus crecimientos poblacionales.



Cuando mejora la economía de la gente pasa eso.


----------



## K-KABOOM (15 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Tenemos a Marruecos dentro, aprox 500.000 marroquíes en edad militar
> 
> Y nacionalizando a 25.000 marroquíes por año
> 
> ...



No para nada, es una quinta columna, pero recuerda que el ejército profesional Marroquí adolece de personal, los jovenes no quiere ni de coña pelear, van a pelear en contra de la buena vida? ni de coña...





__





Jóvenes marroquíes huyendo de la guerra – Rebelion







rebelion.org





Parece que se nos olvida, la peña ni aquí ni en casi ningún país va a dar la vida por nadie.

Y la juventud la que menos...

Y aquí estamos más o menos igual, y no me veo yo haciendo levas para ir a Marruecos a pelear como pasó ya hace mucho.

Y si tocan mucho los cojones se la juegan a nivel Internacional, salvo III GM realmente declarada con posiciones bien marcadas, veo más lógico un choque Marruecos+España contra Argelia, bajo el control USano que una Guerra Marroqui Española, de momento...

S2


----------



## Calahan (15 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Tenemos a Marruecos dentro, aprox 500.000 marroquíes en edad militar
> 
> Y nacionalizando a 25.000 marroquíes por año
> 
> ...



No ví ni un moro en todas las manis indepes que fuí desde el 2009 hasta el 2017.
Véis fotos de cuatro moros con banderas indepes y os montáis películas. 
Daba gusto ir a esas manis sólo por ver el poder demográfico de gente blanca.


----------



## Calahan (15 May 2022)

David SSM dijo:


> Sigue comparando Marruecos a Cañada real jajaja



Magnífico. Un buen lugar para que regresen a su país. 
Es bueno, relativamente, tener vecinos ricos.


----------



## Roberto Malone (15 May 2022)

Del traidor no me espero nada bueno. Siempre vamos a salir jodidos.

Necesitamos 4 años más de socialismo para que la gente aprenda.


----------



## Calahan (15 May 2022)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Los menas (y no menas) que envía Marruecos a España (y que, más allá del circo, son deseados por el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL español) proceden sobre todo del RIF, porque Marruecos quiere destruir la cultura amazigh, que siempre ha sido un quebradero de cabeza para el régimen alauita. Por eso Marruecos no invierte nada en esa zona, para llevarla a la pobreza, los jóvenes al paro, a la droga, etc.
> 
> Así, destruyendo poco a poco a la cultura amazigh y promoviendo la emigración, disminuye la posibilidad de que ese foco de inestabilidad vaya a más, para así poder dedicarse de pleno al asunto del frente polisario.
> 
> Por lo demás, los más de 3 millones de marroquíes emigrados (más de la mitad a Francia y España) envían remesas por un valor de 7.000 millones de euros al año, lo cual es un 7% de PIB marroquí.



Como España con Cataluña.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (15 May 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> No para nada, es una quinta columna, pero recuerda que el ejército profesional Marroquí adolece de personal, los jovenes no quiere ni de coña pelear, van a pelear en contra de la buena vida? ni de coña...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso que los.moros no quieran hacer la.mili, en general pasa en todos los países, es como decir el.agua moja.

El moro es más bestia que un español promedio y va a actuar más de imitación que un español hoy día que tiene la.cabeza llena de gilipolleces y propaganda

Para pulsar como nos ven los moros dejo este enlace:










Servicio militar en Marruecos: un falso rumor invade la Web - InfoMarruecos


El regreso del servicio militar obligatorio en Marruecos continúa suscitando una fuerte psicología del rumor. En los últimos días, el rumor de que las mujeres jóvenes que serán llamadas a desempeñar este deber patriótico, se someterá a una prueba de virginidad, se ha extendido como la pólvora...



infomarruecos.ma





*En los últimos días, el rumor de que las mujeres jóvenes que serán llamadas a desempeñar este deber patriótico, se someterá a una prueba de virginidad, se ha extendido como la pólvora para acaparar ¡como no! La atención de la prensa de nuestros vecinos del norte con sus inéditos comentarios, sus enigmáticas exageraciones y sus habituales calumnias.*


----------



## K-KABOOM (15 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Eso que los.moros no quieran hacer la.mili, en general pasa en todos los países, es como decir el.agua moja.
> 
> El moro es más bestia que un español promedio y va a actuar más de imitación que un español hoy día que tiene la.cabeza llena de gilipolleces y propaganda
> 
> ...



A berracos no le gana nadie al Español...

Lo ejércitos árabes son más bien mediocres, mira a Arabia Saudita empantanada en el Yemen con lo mejor de lo mejor (en teoría) y no han podido con ellos...

El árabe por lo general no es buen guerrero, turcos sí lo son pero no son árabes...

Te recuerdo que al sátrapa del rey no lo traga ni dios en su país, no deja de ser un títere que le va bien a los USA, pero también les iba bien Sadam y Gadaffi, hasta que dejaron de ser útiles...

S2


----------



## Calahan (15 May 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Temperaturas brutales . Los embalses tiritando en Marruecos y está semana 10 grados más de lo normal , ni rastro de lluvia para las siguiente semanas . En las zonas agrícolas del país hasta 45 grados . Como puse al principio del hilo esto va a tener repercusiones brutales para Marrocaca y son bien merecidas . Quiero ver ese país devastado
> Ver archivo adjunto 1050765



Todos los países mediterráneos lo pasarán muy mal con el cambio climático. 
Es la zona del mundo donde más se notará.

En Cataluña mismo no podemos alimentarnos sin importaciones. 
Sobran, mínimo, unos tres o tres millones y medio de personas.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (15 May 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> No ví ni un moro en todas las manis indepes que fuí desde el 2009 hasta el 2017.
> Véis fotos de cuatro moros con banderas indepes y os montáis películas.
> Daba gusto ir a esas manis sólo por ver el poder demográfico de gente blanca.



240.000 de moros sólo.en Cataluña 





__





Idescat. Población a 1 de enero. Total y extranjera. Cataluña. Marruecos







www.idescat.cat





Hay que sumar los nacionalizados y los irregulares que el Gobienro no sabe cuantos son









Adquisiciones de nacionalidad por nacionalidad en relación al país de nacimiento	(15073)







www.ine.es






28.000 el año pasado 
24.000 el otro
Etc
Hay uno de 37.000 hace pocos años


----------



## Calahan (15 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> 240.000 de moros sólo.en Cataluña
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo que quieras pero a menos que desde Marruecos se les dé órdenes pasan olímpicamente del tema. 
Y no sería raro que hicieran oídos sordos. 
Lógico si también pasa con los negros y los sudamericanos. 
No están por estos temas.
Lo que harían en caso de conflicto serio sería pirarse. Igual que los inmigrantes en Ucraina.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (15 May 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Lo que quieras pero a menos que desde Marruecos se les dé órdenes pasan olímpicamente del tema.
> Y no sería raro que hicieran oídos sordos.
> Lógico si también pasa con los negros y los sudamericanos.
> No están por estos temas.
> Lo que harían en caso de conflicto serio sería pirarse. Igual que los inmigrantes en Ucraina.











Marruecos infiltró agentes de inteligencia en Canarias para espiar y actuar contra los intereses de España


La Audiencia Nacional negó en 2020 la nacionalidad a un marroquí asentado en Las Palmas por su relación con los servicios de inteligencia del reino alauí. Al parecer, actuaba junto a su primo, funcionario del Consulado de Rabat en Gran Canaria, según el CNI.




www.publico.es





Si pasa algo actuaran no tienen donde ir


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (15 May 2022)

Las 'mujeres tapadera' del negocio en España de los espías marroquíes


Había una vez un reino llamado Marruecos muy preocupado por lo que hacían sus hijos fuera de sus fronteras. Tanto que un día decidió premiar a sus retoños sumisos y vigilar a los t




www.elmundo.es






Tienen montado un Red 

Llamarán a una jihad o lo mezclarán con algo religiosos 

Igual que se ponen a rezar buscando 5 duros Cogen un fusil o hacen atentados


----------



## K-KABOOM (15 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Marruecos infiltró agentes de inteligencia en Canarias para espiar y actuar contra los intereses de España
> 
> 
> La Audiencia Nacional negó en 2020 la nacionalidad a un marroquí asentado en Las Palmas por su relación con los servicios de inteligencia del reino alauí. Al parecer, actuaba junto a su primo, funcionario del Consulado de Rabat en Gran Canaria, según el CNI.
> ...



Tienen familia en prácticamente todos los países europeos, de 2º y 3º Generación...

Sí tienen donde ir, además son gente resolutiva, no se van a jugar la vida viviendo bien, eso no suele pasar, salvo que te obliguen a punta de pistola....

S2


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (15 May 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Tienen familia en prácticamente todos los países europeos, de 2º y 3º Generación...
> 
> Sí tienen donde ir, además son gente resolutiva, no se van a jugar la vida viviendo bien, eso no suele pasar, salvo que te obliguen a punta de pistola....
> 
> S2



Esto lo dejo.como opinión porque ya me meto en el tema económico 

Aquí.viene un súper mega Crack después del verano

Se hunde todo 

Un dato esencial : En España sólo trabajan el 14 % de loa.inmigrnstes regulares [último dato estadis que vide hace 1 año aprox ]

El derrumbe va a ser europeo pero las más jodidas : España, Portugal, Italia y Francia, creo que por ese orden 

El escenario va a ser dantesco: tenemos un 86% de inmigrantes viviendo de pagas o en B

No va a haber pasta y si la hay para parar la reevuelta aocial de los moros los españoles que están perdiendo los pisos y sin trabajar o sin cobrar la pensión porque la paguen parcial....

El B, que sale precisamente del exceso de renta va a tener un serio hundimiento porque precisamente eso será retomado por españoles más aún 

Y aquí empieza la historia de lo que viene

Los países vecinos no van a querer que les importamos nuestra pobreza 

Lo veremos


----------



## K-KABOOM (15 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Esto lo dejo.como opinión porque ya me meto en el tema económico
> 
> Aquí.viene un súper mega Crack después del verano
> 
> ...



Y será global... si nos hundimos no vamos a estar para nada solos, Italia España Portugal Francia, Alemania etc

Y el hambre, eso moverá las revoluciones gordas en países dependientes de importaciones alimentarias, Marruecos, Argelia, Tunez, Egipto, países del África profunda.

Se cerrarán fronteras, incluso las Schengen, y que cada palomo se coma su mierda en su casa.

S2


----------



## Calahan (15 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Marruecos infiltró agentes de inteligencia en Canarias para espiar y actuar contra los intereses de España
> 
> 
> La Audiencia Nacional negó en 2020 la nacionalidad a un marroquí asentado en Las Palmas por su relación con los servicios de inteligencia del reino alauí. Al parecer, actuaba junto a su primo, funcionario del Consulado de Rabat en Gran Canaria, según el CNI.
> ...



Los inmigarntes son antetodo oportunistas. 
En caso de crisis se van. 
Otro motivo para hacer la independencia. Magnífica inestabilidad social que haría que fuesen a lo seguro:o a su país o a España por tener ya los papeles. 
Win-win para Cataluña.


----------



## f700b (15 May 2022)

Pena 0,0.


----------



## Alcazar (15 May 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Aunque están en ello, y España es clave en eso
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se necesita mucha electricidad para dar de comer a una desaladora, y Marruecos está en una crisis energética también severa desde que Argelia les cortó el gas (y de paso a nosotros también en buena parte).

Marruecos con el Sahara está metido en un pozo sin fondo, tiene que gastar gran parte de su dinero en defensa cuando necesitaría esos fondos con urgencia para emplearlos en otros menesteres.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (15 May 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Y será global... si nos hundimos no vamos a estar para nada solos, Italia España Portugal Francia, Alemania etc
> 
> Y el hambre, eso moverá las revoluciones gordas en países dependientes de importaciones alimentarias, Marruecos, Argelia, Tunez, Egipto, países del África profunda.
> 
> ...




Y El hambre 

Ucrania nos da el 40% del pienso para ganado: imposible tener nuestra cabaña con precios más altos 

El 30% aprox de todo el cereales mundial de exportación sale de Ucrania y Rusia, eso no existe ya

No hay cereal ni para ganado ni consumo humano suficiente

Se espera [ no se como pero lo he visto en una página] que China libere sus reservas de cereales que son aprox el 20% mundial compradas durante el.Covid con títulos deuda pública americana [ahora se entiende todo]

África es dependiente de importaciones de cereales aprox entr El 50 al 60% y vi que Turquía y Egipto aprox ente el 60 y el 90%

Las mayores cabañas ganaderas del mundo [ aparte de las mayores del mundo: Brasil, India, China, Argentina , etc] esta en África: Nigeria , Senegal, etc con decenas y decenas de millones 

No emito ni juicios de valor


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (15 May 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Los inmigarntes son antetodo oportunistas.
> En caso de crisis se van.
> Otro motivo para hacer la independencia. Magnífica inestabilidad social que haría que fuesen a lo seguro:o a su país o a España por tener ya los papeles.
> Win-win para Cataluña.



No entiendes que eso es la ruina para Cataluña


----------



## Calahan (15 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> No entiendes que eso es la ruina para Cataluña



Más valr la ruina que la extinción.
Si seguimos así el resultado es la muerte.
No es ningún dilema.
España ha llenado Cataluña de extranjeros. No tenemos nada que perder.


----------



## Alcazar (15 May 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Los inmigarntes son antetodo oportunistas.
> En caso de crisis se van.
> Otro motivo para hacer la independencia. Magnífica inestabilidad social que haría que fuesen a lo seguro:o a su país o a España por tener ya los papeles.
> Win-win para Cataluña.



Nunca lograrás librarte del regusto a polla española, y ya te puedes hacer todas las pajas mentales que quieras.


----------



## Perro marroquí (15 May 2022)

La huerta de España : Murcia y Almería han tenido muchisimas lluvias y los embalses están más llenos que nunca .
La región más agricola de Marruecos : Agadir , embalses al 8% 
El agua desalada vale de media a nivel mundial unos 2 euros el m3 .
Este hilo a mediados de Julio se va a llenar de mensajes


----------



## Giordano Bruno (15 May 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> No es la posible guerra contra Argelia , las tensiones con España u otros lios, el verdadero problema de Marruecos se llama sequia . Tienen los embalses al 34% , el verano a la vuelta de la esquina y varias zonas del país que estos días tienen temperaturas de hasta 35 grados , les espera un problemon y una desertizacion de la ostia ( más de lo que ya están) . Cada vez más moros pariendo , más poblacion y menos recursos hidricos , van a estar jodidisimos para este mismo verano :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hombre para que se hundan primero tienen que estar un poco arriba


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (15 May 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Los graneros de España : Murcia y Almería han tenido muchisimas lluvias y los embalses están más llenos que nunca .
> El granero de Marruecos : Agadir , embalses al 8%
> El agua desalada vale de media a nivel mundial unos 2 euros el m3 .
> Este hilo a mediados de Julio se va a llenar de mensajes



Esto, si es así, que no tienen agua y se agrava....

Los acontecimientos se van a acelerar


----------



## Alcazar (15 May 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Los graneros de España : Murcia y Almería han tenido muchisimas lluvias y los embalses están más llenos que nunca .
> El granero de Marruecos : Agadir , embalses al 8%
> El agua desalada vale de media a nivel mundial unos 2 euros el m3 .
> Este hilo a mediados de Julio se va a llenar de mensajes



Macho, Murcia y Almería son las huertas de España, los graneros de España serían la Meseta y el Valle del Guadalquivir.


----------



## Alcazar (15 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Esto, si es así, que no tienen agua y se agrava....
> 
> Los acontecimientos se van a acelerar



No tienen agua y no tiene gas ojo. Marruecos está (no literalmente) con el agua al cuello.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (15 May 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> No tienen agua y no tiene gas ojo. Marruecos está (no literalmente) con el agua al cuello.



Y no tienen re gasificadoras

Están construyendo una que tardara años en funcionar pero además como van a pagar el gas a ese precio cuando lo tenían gratis casi 

Su industria a esos precios se hunde o les mete un subidon de precios que manda al carajo al país 

A partir de fin de verano y ya desde fin de año que aquí estemos hablando de prima de riesgo, de default y la gente en los bancos que no cobran la pensión la cosa allí estará fina fina

Y vendrán a por nosotros


----------



## Alcazar (15 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Y no tienen re gasificadoras
> 
> Están construyendo una que tardara años en funcionar pero además como van a pagar el gas a ese precio cuando lo tenían gratis casi
> 
> ...



No pueden venir a por nosotros porque el poco gas que tengan lo van a recibir de nosotros. Además EEUU ha logrado que España se ponga al servicio de Marruecos en el contencioso entre Marruecos y Argelia, así que no tendrían nada que ganar y si mucho que perder.


----------



## usuario baneado (15 May 2022)

Pues si no tenemos petrolio sobran el 120% de moros de europia.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (15 May 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> No pueden venir a por nosotros porque el poco gas que tengan lo van a recibir de nosotros. Además EEUU ha logrado que España se ponga al servicio de Marruecos en el contencioso entre Marruecos y Argelia, así que no tendrían nada que ganar y si mucho que perder.



En el 75 nos llevábamos bastante bien con Marruecos, esta por ahí la.verja de Melilla, que era una alambrada que llegaba a las rodillas para que las ovejas no saltasen

Hassan venia a cazar con el Tío Paco, en el 65


----------



## Hans_Asperger (15 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> En el 75 nos llevábamos bastante bien con Marruecos, esta por ahí la.verja de Melilla, que era una alambrada que llegaba a las rodillas para que las ovejas no saltasen
> 
> Hassan venia a cazar con el Tío Paco, en el 65
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1058539



¿¿¿ El de la izquierda es Franco ??? Joder, totalmente pareciera un aldeano "Paco"...


----------



## Alcazar (15 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> En el 75 nos llevábamos bastante bien con Marruecos, esta por ahí la.verja de Melilla, que era una alambrada que llegaba a las rodillas para que las ovejas no saltasen
> 
> Hassan venia a cazar con el Tío Paco, en el 65
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1058539



Lo cierto es que ahora les viene mal llevarse bien con nosotros porque van a necesitar librarse de bocas hambrientas, sedientas y descontentas por cientos de miles cuando no por millones.

Y el trato era el Sahara y revertir el gasoducto a cambio de dejar de jugar a las pateras, los cayucos, y los saltos a la verja con negros.

Esta desde luego sería una oportunidad de oro de Argelia para asestarle el golpe de gracia a Marruecos y quitarle el Sahara.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (15 May 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Lo cierto es que ahora les viene mal llevarse bien con nosotros porque van a necesitar librarse de bocas hambrientas, sedientas y descontentas por cientos de miles cuando no por millones.
> 
> Y el trato era el Sahara y revertir el gasoducto a cambio de dejar de jugar a las pateras, los cayucos, y los saltos a la verja con negros.
> 
> Esta desde luego sería una oportunidad de oro de Argelia para asestarle el golpe de gracia a Marruecos y quitarle el Sahara.



Lamento ser tan pesimista 

Es que lo veo cristalino todo esto, tan cristalino que lo que no sé es si el año que viene o dentro de 2 años o 3

Y con los de aquí igual, cristalino 

Ojalá me equivoque


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (15 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Y no tienen re gasificadoras
> 
> Están construyendo una que tardara años en funcionar pero además como van a pagar el gas a ese precio cuando lo tenían gratis casi
> 
> ...



A callar, retrasado


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (15 May 2022)

Don Vladimir Harkonnen dijo:


> A callar, retrasado




Porque escribes esto en mi perfil privado ??

eres degenersdo , maricon....??

que carajo de monstruo subnormal eres ?


*Don Vladimir Harkonnen *
hace 4 minutos
Abre la boquita que ya sale tu padre el muerto de mi ano, que ya excreto a tu puto padre cadáver hijo pvtaaaaaaaaa
Zanx
Reportar ••


----------



## Pura Sangre (15 May 2022)

River in the street dijo:


> Solucion:
> 
> Termobaricas y nucleares




te lo he arreglado


----------



## Alcazar (15 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Lamento ser tan pesimista
> 
> Es que lo veo cristalino todo esto, tan cristalino que lo que no sé es si el año que viene o dentro de 2 años o 3
> 
> ...



Que es lo que ves tu?


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (15 May 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Que es lo que ves tu?



Cuando vengan elecciones ganará la derecha 

El país en la puta ruina, pero hablo de hacer autarquia y poner a sembrar los campos, pero hasta 2 años no se estabiliza las cosechas para comer 

Revueltas sociales de todo tipo y delincuencia por las nubes 

Huida de las inveesiones exttanherss y perdida de todooa [todos] los planes de pensiones privados [8 millones de tomadores y aprox 120.000 millones en fondos de inversion con un aprox 70 y 30 fija y variable que se evaporan ]

intervencion de precios aqui 

prohibion de salidas de capitales 

Etc

Habrá un intento de nacionalizar las eléctricas y tal vez las petroleras [las mayores ladrones de España]

Si pasa esto Marruecos se hunde enérgicamente 

Y luego pues Viene otro 11 M

Si hacemos una correlacion entre lo que hace Mareuecos o como le va desde el 11M a ahora solo hay que atar cabos 

A partir de ahi a fantasear
.


----------



## Gatoo_ (15 May 2022)

ANS² dijo:


> tranquilo, el Viruelo autorizará de urgencia el trasvase Ebro-Muluya



Te digo yo que antes trasvasaría las cuatro gotas que corren por el Segura y el Vinalopó.


----------



## Alcazar (15 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Cuando vengan elecciones ganará la derecha
> 
> El país en la puta ruina, pero hablo de hacer autarquia y poner a sembrar los campos, pero hasta 2 años no se estabiliza las cosechas para comer
> 
> ...



O sea, que temes que hagan otro 11m?

Creo que sobredimensionamos mucho a Marruecos, entre otras cosas porque ellos mismos se gastan un dineral el propaganda para epatar. Por ejemplo, pagan a diarios españoles para que publiciten sus ambiciosos planes de rearme que son humo en un 90%.

Marruecos lo único que tiene es buenos amigos, EEUU, Israel y Francia que la usan para controlar a Argelia. Por lo demás es un país que está cogido con alfileres, con la sangría del Sáhara, sin gas, y encima ahora sin agua.


----------



## Fausto1880 (15 May 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> . El proceso de desalado es muy caro , no aguanta mantener a todo un país así.



No aguanta para regar campos de golf.
Para beber y cultivos hidropónicos sale rentable.


----------



## Fausto1880 (15 May 2022)

Charlatan dijo:


> el nickel lo regalan ultimamente........



Desalación por evaporación.
A Marruecos no le falta sol.


----------



## Perro marroquí (15 May 2022)

Fausto1880 dijo:


> No aguanta para regar campos de golf.
> Para beber y cultivos hidropónicos sale rentable.





Fausto1880 dijo:


> No aguanta para regar campos de golf.
> Para beber y cultivos hidropónicos sale rentable.



2 euros el metro cúbico de agua desalada ..... recuerda que Marruecos es de los países más pobres del mundo y eso no puede permitírselo .
Sino hay agua y tampoco hay dinero , no hay vida .... Los bosques secos con los consecuentes incendios , los terrenos áridos e inservibles , la desertizacion imparable , la imagen turística tan deteriorada que da un pais sin vegetación, los oasis , fauna de los ríos .. etc 
Es una situación muy grave la que se les avecina y 4 desaladoras no lo van a parar . Necesitan lluvias desesperadamanete y los próximos meses históricamente no les llueve nada .
Hablamos que este año España crece casi un 5 por cierto y ellos 1 y pico y para el próximo año también están jodidos . Les han recortado muchísimo la previsión de crecimiento y si pasa lo que espero que pase , estarán tocados y hundidos


----------



## lascanteras723 (15 May 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Vamos a flipar cuando se derroque al rey marroquí.



Cuando interese a alguien de fuera caerá.


----------



## Fausto1880 (15 May 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> 2 euros el metro cúbico de agua desalada ..... recuerda que Marruecos es de los países más pobres del mundo y eso no puede permitírselo .
> Sino hay agua y tampoco hay dinero , no hay vida .... Los bosques secos con los consecuentes incendios , los terrenos áridos e inservibles , la desertizacion imparable , la imagen turística tan deteriorada que da un pais sin vegetación, los oasis , fauna de los ríos .. etc
> Es una situación muy grave la que se les avecina y 4 desaladoras no lo van a parar . Necesitan lluvias desesperadamanete y los próximos meses históricamente no les llueve nada .
> Hablamos que este año España crece casi un 5 por cierto y ellos 1 y pico y para el próximo año también están jodidos . Les han recortado muchísimo la previsión de crecimiento y si pasa lo que espero que pase , estarán tocados y hundidos



El coste en una desaladora modetna anda más bien en los 0.60 €/m3

Pero no hablo de eso. Digo que en Marruecos es viable usar desaladoras por evaporación, con costes mucho más bajos.
Eso sí, tendrán que pasar a procedimientos de cultivo que utilicen mucha menos agua.


----------



## Alcazar (15 May 2022)

Fausto1880 dijo:


> El coste en una desaladora modetna anda más bien en los 0.60 €/m3
> 
> Pero no hablo de eso. Digo que en Marruecos es viable usar desaladoras por evaporación, con costes mucho más bajos.
> Eso sí, tendrán que pasar a procedimientos de cultivo que utilicen mucha menos agua.



Que tecnología es la desalación por evaporación solar?


----------



## Furymundo (15 May 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Voy a poner un ejemplo tonto, es como si a Francia le conquistaran la Guyana Francesa...., y Macrón no hiciera nada, *el nacionalismo se dispararía, como pasaría en España.*
> 
> Recordad cómo la Tatcher se reforzó con la guerra de las malvinas, y mira que las islas a RU le importaban una mierda..., pero no, eso de momento no creo que pase
> 
> S2



tu crees ? 
eso implicaria empezar a cazar moros por nuestras calles ?


----------



## sepultada en guano (15 May 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> No tienen agua y no tiene gas ojo. Marruecos está (no literalmente) con el agua al cuello.



Tiene debilidades y puede que caigan, pero caerán dando por culo a todos los vecinos, no tengamos duda.


----------



## Alcazar (15 May 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Tiene debilidades y puede que caigan, pero caerán dando por culo a todos los vecinos, no tengamos duda.



Es un país muy debil que solo se mantiene en píe porque interesa a la triada de primos de zumosol que tiene. Todos sus vecinos lo odian, Argelia porque buscó invadirles para quitarles los campos de gas en la llamada Guerra de las Arenas, España porque solo hace chantajear y crear problemas, por ejemplo mandando a toda su población patibularia a hacer de embajadores.

De los saharauis no hace falta ni decir nada, los invadieron y masacraron, y Mauritania, que es nuevo vecino por invasión del Sahara, recela de ellos porque saben que también están en sus planes irredentistas. Creo que además tienen muy mala prensa en el mundo árabe porque todo el mundo saben que estan subordinados a Israel, aunque no lo admitan, y sus mujeres porque tienen fama de putas en los países del golfo.

Además tiene muchas tensiones internas entre árabes y bereberes, islamistas y laicos, etc.


----------



## sepultada en guano (15 May 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Es un país muy debil que solo se mantiene en píe porque interesa a la triada de primos de zumosol que tiene. Todos sus vecinos lo odian, Argelia porque buscó invadirles para quitarles los campos de gas en la llamada Guerra de las Arenas, España porque solo hace chantajear y crear problemas, por ejemplo mandando a toda su población patibularia a hacer de embajadores.
> 
> De los saharauis no hace falta ni decir nada, los invadieron y masacraron, y Mauritania, que es nuevo vecino por invasión del Sahara, recela de ellos porque saben que también están en sus planes irredentistas. Creo que además tienen muy mala prensa en el mundo árabe porque todo el mundo saben que estan subordinados a Israel, aunque no lo admitan, y sus mujeres porque tienen fama de putas en los países del golfo.
> 
> Además tiene muchas tensiones internas entre árabes y bereberes, islamistas y laicos, etc.



Sip, la opción sería mantenerles lo más lejos posible, al ser un vecino conflictivo.
Todo lo demás es hacer el gili, empezando con la saharuifilia que tienen algunos aquí, cuando al fín y al cabo los saharauis tampoco son muy de fiar, se han vuelto hacia españa porque han experimientado la dominación marroquí que es mucho peor, pero en sus tiempos mataban españoles como si tal cosa -que vale, que era una colonia y eso, pero vamos, que ellos para sobrevivir atacaban a quien fuera-.


----------



## Alcazar (15 May 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Sip, la opción sería mantenerles lo más lejos posible, al ser un vecino conflictivo.
> Todo lo demás es hacer el gili, empezando con la saharuifilia que tienen algunos aquí, cuando al fín y al cabo los saharauis tampoco son muy de fiar, se han vuelto hacia españa porque han experimientado la dominación marroquí que es mucho peor, pero en sus tiempos mataban españoles como si tal cosa -que vale, que era una colonia y eso, pero vamos, que ellos para sobrevivir atacaban a quien fuera-.



Es algo no bien esclarecido, pero es probable que la mayoría de atentados contra españoles y pesqueros y españoles los cometieran comandos marroquíes disfrazados de Polisarios. Primero, pera presionar a España a abandonar el territorio, y segundo, para quedarse con el banco pesquero.

El primer acuerdo fué que Marruecos se quedaba con la tierra y las minas de fosfatos y mas que pudiera haber, y España con el banco pesquero que había sido nuestros desde tiempos inmemoriales ya que los saharauis no sabían construir barcos ni pescar (ni podían, ya que la costa es muy escarpada y con corrientes muy fuertes), y allí solo pescaban los canarios.

Empezaron a masacrar a tripulaciones de pesquero, y cuando España accedió a pagar un canón por pescar allí, los atentados del Polisario contra los pesqueros desaparecieron como por arte de magia.


----------



## Dr.Tequila (15 May 2022)

Y sabes quien lo va a pagar? Tu, con tus impuestos. Vamos a traer más delincuentes a que nos roben, y darles una paguita como premio  Viva la izquierda


----------



## Fausto1880 (15 May 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Que tecnología es la desalación por evaporación solar?



La más vieja y primitiva. Como se generan las nubes.
Evaporar y destilar.
La tasa de producción es muy baja.


----------



## machotafea (15 May 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> En España estamos igual:
> 
> España tiene recursos hídricos para sostener no más de 30-40 millones de habitantes, y eso gracias a la tecnología moderna. Sin tecnología moderna, no se podría superar en ningún caso los 20 millones.
> 
> Y aquí llenando el país de foráneos y jodiendo a los ciudadanos étnicos.



Pero qué étnicos, si sois BASURA, puto subnormal de mierda?


----------



## machotafea (15 May 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> tu crees ?
> eso implicaria empezar a cazar moros por nuestras calles ?



A ti si que te vamos a cazar. 

Hijo de cerda puta!


----------



## Furymundo (15 May 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> A ti si que te vamos a cazar.
> 
> Hijo de cerda puta!



Estas muy sensible hoy


----------



## dadaw (15 May 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Se necesita mucha electricidad para dar de comer a una desaladora, y Marruecos está en una crisis energética también severa desde que Argelia les cortó el gas (y de paso a nosotros también en buena parte).
> 
> Marruecos con el Sahara está metido en un pozo sin fondo, tiene que gastar gran parte de su dinero en defensa cuando necesitaría esos fondos con urgencia para emplearlos en otros menesteres.



Marruecos nunca dependio de ese gas Argelino .
Tengamos en cuenta que el peaje que se quedaba Marruecos era solo del 7% del total circulante por ese gaseoducto y con eso cubria todas las necesidades nacionales de gas.
Ahora mismo que se lo han cortado los marroquies estan instalando un par de plantas regasificadoras y de mientras lo regasifican en España.

Marruecos es de los paises que mas esta invirtiendo en energia renovable de toda Africa, y no olvidemos que su poblacion es mas o menos reducida y con un consumo reducido por persona al ser aun un pais subdesarrollado. 35M de personas con una gran diaspora en muchos paises con influencia internacional como Israel o Francia.


----------



## dadaw (15 May 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Es un país muy debil que solo se mantiene en píe porque interesa a la triada de primos de zumosol que tiene. Todos sus vecinos lo odian, Argelia porque buscó invadirles para quitarles los campos de gas en la llamada Guerra de las Arenas, España porque solo hace chantajear y crear problemas, por ejemplo mandando a toda su población patibularia a hacer de embajadores.
> 
> De los saharauis no hace falta ni decir nada, los invadieron y masacraron, y Mauritania, que es nuevo vecino por invasión del Sahara, recela de ellos porque saben que también están en sus planes irredentistas. Creo que además tienen muy mala prensa en el mundo árabe porque todo el mundo saben que estan subordinados a Israel, aunque no lo admitan, y sus mujeres porque tienen fama de putas en los países del golfo.
> 
> Además tiene muchas tensiones internas entre árabes y bereberes, islamistas y laicos, etc.



Los marroquies te dirian que habia un acuerdo formal con Ahmed Ben Bella(Primer ministro de Argelia como pais independiente ) , ya que Marruecos albergo y ayudo a toda el ejercito argelino( cuando era aun el FNL) mientras le hacia la guerra a Francia en Argelia.
Cuando Boumedien se cargo por un golpe de Estado a Ahmed Ben Bella es cuando marruecos ataco ya que Boumedian no respecto el pacto. Tecnicamente Argelia no cumplio con lo prometido, y estas manipulando cuando hablas de campos de Gas ya que esos campos quedan muy lejos de la frontera marroqui... Las zonas gasisticas son Hassi Rmel y Hassi mesoud por si quieres mirartelo...
Argelia es el Pais mas grande de Africa... no le venia de mas ceder algo de SAHARA sin mucho valor estrategico.

En cuanto a lo de masacrar saharaouis, te diria que no habia siquiera donde masacrar. En esa epoca eran poco mas de 70000 habitantes censados por los propios españoles. A dia de hoy no hay mas de 1M de saharaouis en todo el mundo...

Como ves todo tiene varias lecturas...


----------



## KUTRONIO (15 May 2022)

Tendría su morbo que una mañana exploitaran 10 bombas en cinco autobuses de línea matando a 200 marroquies que iban a trabajar o estudiar

Una revolución en Marruecos que acabara con la castración y ahorcamiento del Hassan y su hijo para evitar que las ratas se reproducan


----------



## hartman (15 May 2022)

se vienen cosas chulisimas.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (15 May 2022)

Ojala...


----------



## Khazario (15 May 2022)

Que beban agua de mar. Son subhumanos y no hay miedo de que se condenen.



Perro marroquí dijo:


> No es la posible guerra contra Argelia , las tensiones con España u otros lios, el verdadero problema de Marruecos se llama sequia . Tienen los embalses al 34% , el verano a la vuelta de la esquina y varias zonas del país que estos días tienen temperaturas de hasta 35 grados , les espera un problemon y una desertizacion de la ostia ( más de lo que ya están) . Cada vez más moros pariendo , más poblacion y menos recursos hidricos , van a estar jodidisimos para este mismo verano :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Perro marroquí (15 May 2022)

Quiero ver ese país satánico que es Marruecos y que tanto daño hace al nuestro totalmente destruido y devastado . Reconozco mi obsesión contra esa lacra


----------



## Gubelkian (15 May 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> Pero qué étnicos, si sois BASURA, puto subnormal de mierda?



Yo soy español étnico. Por lo tanto, con derecho preferente a los recursos de mi paí.

Si usted no lo es, váyase al suyo.


----------



## PEPEYE (15 May 2022)

Por que pensáis que Marruecos quiere el Sáhara?
Entre otrs cosas por sus reservas de agua


----------



## Skywalker22 (15 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> [...]
> 
> Un dato esencial : En España sólo trabajan el 14 % de loa.inmigrnstes regulares [último dato estadis que vide hace 1 año aprox ]
> 
> [...]



¿De dónde sacas ese dato?

Es que me parece increíble.


----------



## Skywalker22 (15 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Lamento ser tan pesimista
> 
> Es que lo veo cristalino todo esto, tan cristalino que lo que no sé es si el año que viene o dentro de 2 años o 3
> 
> ...



El Magreb es una bomba demográfica. Si no estalla hoy, estallará dentro de unas semanas o unos meses. Es más, si no estalló antes es porque esos países han enviado a cientos de miles de sus habitantes a Europa, sino ya habrían colapsado.


----------



## Alcazar (15 May 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Quiero ver ese país satánico que es Marruecos y que tanto daño hace al nuestro totalmente destruido y devastado . Reconozco mi obsesión contra esa lacra



A mi me ha dicho un militar de alta graduación que nosotros tenemos que defender a Jorge Javier a muerte porque, de haber algún cambio político en ese país, solo puede ser a mucho peor.


----------



## Perro marroquí (15 May 2022)

Caída del 70% en la producción de cereales en Marrocaca . El gobierno preveía una caída catastrófica del 51% a causa de la sequia y ha sido peor


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (16 May 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1059419
> 
> 
> Caída del 70% en la cosecha del trigo en Marrocaca . El gobierno preveía una caída catastrófica del 51% a causa de la sequia



La guerra con Marruecos es INEVITABLE E INEXORABLE

Lo de las cosechas simplemente acelera el asunto,.como si pasa cualquier otra cosa.

Comento una experiencia :

Hace poco estuve en Merida [Teatro, anfiteatro romano... etc espectaculares], pero fui a ver la:

Basílica de Santa Eulalia

Esta al lado del circo romano

Entro en la cripta y toda esa historia y veo saecofagos romanos y cosas visigodas etc pero no veo la tumba de Santa Eulalia y pregunto a uno: Donde está la Santa?

Me explica : cuando llegaron los moros llevaron el cuerpo al Norte [creo que Asturias ] , era la Patrona de España y no fue hasta la Batalla de Clavijo que se cambió por Santiago y que las huestes españolas iban al combate al nombre de Santa Eulalia

Me impactó joder, como pensaban nuestros abuelos

Habrá guerra porque los moros han sido siempre nuestros enemigos

Siempre


----------



## Tales90 (16 May 2022)

Ya les pondrá España dos o tres desaladoras a precio de riñon humano .


----------



## Perro marroquí (23 May 2022)

Los Oasis secándose en Marruecos :


El río más importante de Marruecos se quedó sin agua :



Marruecos el país con menos crecimiento de toda África este año ( 1,1% ) . 4 veces menos crecimiento que España 

Llevan mes y medio sin dar datos del estado de los embalses deben tener una situación dramática , ya se empiezan a ver videos de disturbios en algunas ciudades por la sequia , a nivel pais las revueltas sociales están a la vuelta de la esquina . Calculo que para finales de Julio la situación se volverá insostenible , sin agua ni dinero no hay nada que hacer


----------



## jotace (23 May 2022)

Marruecos parece que no tiene muchas infraestructuras para asegurar el agua en sequía pero tiene muchos y muy caros juguetitos militares para atosigar a los saharauis y a España.

A ver si hay suerte y nos regala una buena primavera mora, u otoño u invierno, con que ocurra da igual la estación.

Aunque un Marruecos libianizado a 14 km de Espsña podría resultar bastante molesto por las putas ONjetas que se convertirían en transportistas de esclavos a porrillo.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (23 May 2022)

En andazulia tenemos los embalses al 25% y no pasa nada.


----------



## Asturies (23 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> La guerra con Marruecos es INEVITABLE E INEXORABLE
> 
> Lo de las cosechas simplemente acelera el asunto,.como si pasa cualquier otra cosa.
> 
> ...



Santa Eulalia está en la catedral de Oviedo. Tiene una capilla propia y la tumba es bastante espectacular


----------



## Deitano (23 May 2022)

Ojalá.
De ese pozo de mierda sólo vienen problemas.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (23 May 2022)

No va a pasar nada. España puede con todo eso y más. En dos tardes les arreglamos el problema, aunque tengamos que sacar los ojos a los remeros y venderlos en el mercado negro chino.


----------



## Perro marroquí (23 May 2022)

aguatico de pescaico dijo:


> En andazulia tenemos los embalses al 25% y no pasa nada.



36,7 % casi 3 puntos por encima de como estaba Marruecos hace mes y medio . La situación en Andalucía es mala y se deberían tomar medidas


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (23 May 2022)

Maññanaaaaaa...


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (23 May 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> 36,7 % casi 3 puntos por encima de como estaba Marruecos hace mes y medio . La situación en Andalucía es mala y se deberían tomar medidas



La media es engañosa, la mediana es mas baja.
Este es el segundo pantano de la cuenca del gudalquivir: 

Al 23%








Datos actualizados del embalse de Giribaile.


El embalse de Giribaile acumula 65 Hm3 (13.24%) igual que la semana anterior.




www.embalses.net





Medidas?

Que medidas? Hagas lo que hagas los niveles van a seguir bajando rapidamente de aqui a minimo noviembre con o sin restricciones, simplemente por efecto de la evapotranspiracion.

Solo hay 2 medidas eficaces: PHN.

O que llueva.


----------



## VeteranoCobaya (23 May 2022)

En España el agua es publica pero ni se te ocurra acumular el agua de lluvia de tu tejado , su no te cae un puro.
Y tambien existe un fenomeno peculiar , se sabe que hay lluvias torrenciales estacionales en la cuenca iberica mediterranea pero en vez de pensar como retener esa agua para su uso posterior se la da por perdida a priori y ya esta .

¿ sera que si no le pueden meter impuestos prefieren que se pierda ?...

Otra cosa :

¿ Nadie a pensado en soterrar los embalses hidroelectricos o ponerles una cubierta para que no se evapore el agua ? ...


----------



## Perro marroquí (5 Jun 2022)

Subo hilo , los cabrones siguen sin dar datos de como están los embalses en Marruecos , llevan un montón de semanas así. Los dias súper calurosos y sin lluvias en casi todo el país . La situación que tienen debe ser calamitosa . ¿ Alguien sabe arabe o puede buscar alguna página donde den el estado de los embalses en Marruecos a día de hoy ?


----------



## trancos123 (5 Jun 2022)

VeteranoCobaya dijo:


> En España el agua es publica pero ni se te ocurra acumular el agua de lluvia de tu tejado , su no te cae un puro.
> Y tambien existe un fenomeno peculiar , se sabe que hay lluvias torrenciales estacionales en la cuenca iberica mediterranea pero en vez de pensar como retener esa agua para su uso posterior se la da por perdida a priori y ya esta .
> 
> ¿ sera que si no le pueden meter impuestos prefieren que se pierda ?...
> ...











¿Por qué han cubierto un embalse de Los Ángeles con 96 millones de bolas negras?


Las conocidas como «shade balls», usadas desde hace años, tienen dos importantes funciones en el agua



www.abc.es













Placas solares flotantes en 105 embalses en España: el MITECO pone las condiciones


L




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## VeteranoCobaya (5 Jun 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Subo hilo , los cabrones siguen sin dar datos de como están los embalses en Marruecos , llevan un montón de semanas así. Los dias súper calurosos y sin lluvias en casi todo el país . La situación que tienen debe ser calamitosa . ¿ Alguien sabe arabe o puede buscar alguna página donde den el estado de los embalses en Marruecos a día de hoy ?



La unica pagina web que he encontrado esta en frances y es la gubernamental marroqui:





__





ONEE - Branche Eau






www.onep.ma





Y haciendo una busqueda en frances " eau maroc " .
Pero datos nada y propaganda mucha por lo que parece .


----------



## Perro marroquí (5 Jun 2022)

VeteranoCobaya dijo:


> La unica pagina web que he encontrado esta en frances y es la gubernamental marroqui:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los hijos de puta como buena dictadura tienen la información restringida . Por un cálculo bien simple para finales del próximo mes o incluso mediados , de mantenerse la situación actual tendrían que empezar las revueltas sociales en el país. Esta captura la he sacado en facebook, una publicacion de ayer . La septima presa mas importante de Marruecos


----------



## trancos123 (6 Jun 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Los hijos de puta como buena dictadura tienen la información restringida . Por un cálculo bien simple para finales del próximo mes o incluso mediados , de mantenerse la situación actual tendrían que empezar las revueltas sociales en el país. Esta captura la he sacado en facebook, una publicacion de ayer . La septima presa mas importante de Marruecos
> Ver archivo adjunto 1080743



Huirán a España.


----------



## Perro marroquí (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## Perro marroquí (8 Jun 2022)

Van a tener una evaporación de los embalses bien guapa estos días en Marrocaca con ese sol y temperaturas .


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (8 Jun 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1083112



Ahora mira las de andalucia.

Veras que estamos en el mismo barco


----------



## Perro marroquí (8 Jun 2022)

aguatico de pescaico dijo:


> Ahora mira las de andalucia.
> 
> Veras que estamos en el mismo barco



Si miro las de Asturias , Galicia , Cantabria , País Vasco ...etc las diferencias son brutales . Es cierto que Andalucía tiene un problema de sequia ( por eso están cerca de Marruecos ) . Pero mira como están los embalses en Madrid ( 80% ) , Valencia , Aragon ...etc . Del centro para arriba es buena la situación hidrica


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (8 Jun 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Si miro las de Asturias , Galicia , Cantabria , País Vasco ...etc las diferencias son brutales . Es cierto que Andalucía tiene un problema de sequia ( por eso están cerca de Marruecos ) . Pero mira como están los embalses en Madrid ( 80% ) , Valencia , Aragon ...etc . Del centro para arriba es buena la situación hidrica



Ya, pero es que nuestras zonas mas productoras de alimentos son del tajo para abajo, justo donde tenemos la misma sequia que marruecos o mas.

Tenemos un problema muy gordo en España.

En septiembre/octubre seguira el veroño y empezara el apocalipsis del agua


----------



## Perro marroquí (8 Jun 2022)

aguatico de pescaico dijo:


> Ya, pero es que nuestras zonas mas productoras de alimentos son del tajo para abajo, justo donde tenemos la misma sequia que marruecos o mas.
> 
> Tenemos un problema muy gordo en España.
> 
> En septiembre/octubre seguira el veroño y empezara el apocalipsis del agua



Andalucía está claro que está en una situación difícil , la situacion hidrica está como en el norte de Marruecos . El sur de Marruecos tenía los embalses al 9% ( hace mes y medio ) y esa es la zona agrícola del país , han perdido el 69% de las cosechas . 

En España al menos ha llovido en Almería y Murcia ( mucho , máximos históricos de los embalses ) . Marruecos hace 1 mes y medio al 33% los embalses ( no ha llovido nada desde entonces ) España a día de hoy al 50 % .
Estamos mejor que ellos , pero no para echar cohetes


----------



## Guillotin (8 Jun 2022)

La sobreexplotación acuífera que están haciendo los moros con el monocultivo del hachís tarde o temprano tendrá consecuencias.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (8 Jun 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> La sobreexplotación acuífera que están haciendo los moros con el monocultivo del hachís tarde o temprano tendrá consecuencias.



El sol y el calor son los principales explotadores de las reservas.
No nos engañemos, el problema es que no nos llueve como antes.


Esperemos que venga pronto un cambio de ciclo. Ya toca.


----------



## Perro marroquí (22 Jun 2022)

Subo hilo :
El segundo embalse de Marruecos al 6% . Mi predicción de que debido a la sequia a finales de julio en Marrocaca habrá disturbios va viento en popa , por cierto la previsión de crecimiento este año la han bajado al 1 % debido a la sequia , algo irrisorio para un país con el pib per capita de Somalia .


----------



## FLACOPACO (22 Jun 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Van a tener una evaporación de los embalses bien guapa estos días en Marrocaca con ese sol y temperaturas .



Me nutre 

Enviado desde mi SM-G781B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Visilleras (22 Jun 2022)

Con que no se vengan todos para aquí con la excusa de la sequía me confor...


OH WAIT!!!


----------



## KUTRONIO (22 Jun 2022)

Es lo que nos faltaba una revolución en Marruecos derocando a la familia real


----------



## Sonico (22 Jun 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> No es la posible guerra contra Argelia , las tensiones con España u otros lios, el verdadero problema de Marruecos se llama sequia . Tienen los embalses al 34% , el verano a la vuelta de la esquina y varias zonas del país que estos días tienen temperaturas de hasta 35 grados , les espera un problemon y una desertizacion de la ostia ( más de lo que ya están) . Cada vez más moros pariendo , más poblacion y menos recursos hidricos , van a estar jodidisimos para este mismo verano :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Todos los que se han ido a pasar una temporada a Marruecos a ver la familia y han vuelto dicen eso, que no tienen agua.
Pero no hay problema, se vendrán todos aquí y así no tienen que ir a verlos.

Aquí cabemos todos


----------



## Skywalker22 (22 Jun 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Están ya empezando a cambiar las estadísticas en la onu por frenazo de población con excepción del África Negra, el resto del mundo está empezando a frenar la población. Hasta la India. Pero eh, claro mejor pensar que estás fumado...



Las tasas de fertilidad en el norte de África son todavía demasiado elevadas. La de Marruecos, varía mucho dependiendo de las fuentes, pero no suele bajar de 2,20-2,30 en ninguna fuente.
La de Argelia anda por 2,40 hijos por mujer, la de Egipto es superior a 3 hijos por mujer.
Esos países no deberían de subir ninguno de 1 hijo por mujer. Y sigue siendo mucho porque les urge frenar el crecimiento demográfico. Están al borde del desastre humanitario por falta de recursos básicos.


----------



## uberales (22 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Las tasas de fertilidad en el norte de África son todavía demasiado elevadas. La de Marruecos, varía mucho dependiendo de las fuentes, pero no suele bajar de 2,20 en ningún fuente.
> La de Argelia anda por 2,40 hijos por mujer, la de Egipto es superior a 3 hijos por mujer.
> Esos países no deberían de subir ninguno de 1 hijo por mujer. Y sigue siendo mucho porque les urge frenar el crecimiento demográfico. Están al borde del desastre humanitario por falta de recursos básicos.



Han pasado de 4-5-6 a 2, eso es un frenazo. Poco a poco estarán por debajo de 2. Ya empiezan a incluir las tendencias de reducción de población los de la onu y no solo en Rusia, Europa o Japón.


----------



## Perro marroquí (22 Jun 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Han pasado de 4-5-6 a 2, eso es un frenazo. Poco a poco estarán por debajo de 2. Ya empiezan a incluir las tendencias de reducción de población los de la onu y no solo en Rusia, Europa o Japón.



En Emiratos arabes me sorprendió que están en 1,5 hijos por mujer , menos que algunos países europeos .


----------



## frangelico (22 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Las tasas de fertilidad en el norte de África son todavía demasiado elevadas. La de Marruecos, varía mucho dependiendo de las fuentes, pero no suele bajar de 2,20 en ningún fuente.
> La de Argelia anda por 2,40 hijos por mujer, la de Egipto es superior a 3 hijos por mujer.
> Esos países no deberían de subir ninguno de 1 hijo por mujer. Y sigue siendo mucho porque les urge frenar el crecimiento demográfico. Están al borde del desastre humanitario por falta de recursos básicos.



Es que tienen una fertilidad moderada pero en cohortes gigantescas nacidas un cuarto de suglo atrás. En Argelia nace más de 1M de niños al año y eso es insostenible para un secarral. De hecho Marruecos y Argelia dependen mucho del cereal importado.


----------



## Perro marroquí (22 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Todos los que se han ido a pasar una temporada a Marruecos a ver la familia y han vuelto dicen eso, que no tienen agua.
> Pero no hay problema, se vendrán todos aquí y así no tienen que ir a verlos.
> 
> Aquí cabemos todos



¿ Que es exactamente lo que cuentan ? . Cuando viaje a Canarias desde el avión se veia perfectamente todo , el dia era soleado y recorrió toda la costa marroqui , me parecio un pais dantesco , muy desértico , lleno de chabolas y caos urbanístico . Una chica le contó a mi madre que fue a Marruecos y ofrecían en la calle dentaduras enteras que le sacaban a los muertos con oro y demás, que asco de subhumanos


----------



## Perro marroquí (22 Jun 2022)

Si a Marruecos aparte de la sequia se le logra meter aborto , ideología de género, gays y toda la mierda que hacen Europa tendrían un país devastado, pero no lo hacen porque a Soros no le interesa que nuestro enemigo esté así


----------



## Perro marroquí (22 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Las tasas de fertilidad en el norte de África son todavía demasiado elevadas. La de Marruecos, varía mucho dependiendo de las fuentes, pero no suele bajar de 2,20 en ningún fuente.
> La de Argelia anda por 2,40 hijos por mujer, la de Egipto es superior a 3 hijos por mujer.
> Esos países no deberían de subir ninguno de 1 hijo por mujer. Y sigue siendo mucho porque les urge frenar el crecimiento demográfico. Están al borde del desastre humanitario por falta de recursos básicos.



La natalidad en Emiratos Arabes unidos es parecida a la de España , les han debido de meter en la cabeza a las putas Árabes de Dubai que es mejor ponerse a comer pollas y posturear en instagram que tener hijos y están como están, en Argelia me parecio oir en las noticias que tienn un declive del 20 % anual en natalidad , una burrada :


----------



## Can Cervecero (22 Jun 2022)

ANS² dijo:


> tranquilo, el Viruelo autorizará de urgencia el trasvase Ebro-Muluya



Mi enhorabuena.
Lo ha clavao.
A la primera


----------



## Sonico (22 Jun 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> ¿ Que es exactamente lo que cuentan ? . Cuando viaje a Canarias desde el avión se veia perfectamente todo , el dia era soleado y recorrió toda la costa marroqui , me parecio un pais dantesco , muy desértico , lleno de chabolas y caos urbanístico . Una chica le contó a mi madre que fue a Marruecos y ofrecían en la calle dentaduras enteras que le sacaban a los muertos con oro y demás, que asco de subhumanos



Dicen que no tienen agua para nada. Pozos secos, muy mal


----------



## Can Pistraus (23 Jun 2022)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Muy posiblemente españa tenga agua para sostener a mas de 40 millones de sedientos , pero a ver que collons bebereis los del sur cuando los catalanes todos sin excepcion vayan a mear al segre.
> Anda que?



     
Me imagino a los señoritos seviyanos bebiendo meao de catalán y me parto el culo.


----------



## skan (23 Jun 2022)

¿Por qué los países con problemas de agua no se la compran a Canadá, Argentina, Noruega...? Podrían traer barcos cisterna con millones de litros.


----------



## Perro marroquí (23 Jun 2022)

skan dijo:


> ¿Por qué los países con problemas de agua no se la compran a Canadá, Argentina, Noruega...? Podrían traer barcos cisterna con millones de litros.



Con el precio de la gasolina eso tiene que valer un pastizal, y luego distribuirla. Un país sin agua y pobre está en serios aprietos


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (23 Jun 2022)

ANS² dijo:


> tranquilo, el Viruelo autorizará de urgencia el trasvase Ebro-Muluya



Jajajaja!!


----------



## eL PERRO (23 Jun 2022)

skan dijo:


> ¿Por qué los países con problemas de agua no se la compran a Canadá, Argentina, Noruega...? Podrían traer barcos cisterna con millones de litros.



La pueden sacar del mar

Si el sajara fuera español dirigido por mi, habrian mogollon de paneles solares dando luz a desaladoras y aquello seria un puto DUBAI


----------



## Skywalker22 (23 Jun 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Si a Marruecos aparte de la sequia se le logra meter aborto , ideología de género, gays y toda la mierda que hacen Europa tendrían un país devastado, pero no lo hacen porque a Soros no le interesa que nuestro enemigo esté así



*En Marruecos se practican entre 600 y 800 abortos al día*
*El aborto en Marruecos está penalizado excepto cuando la vida de la madre corre peligro. Se practican entre 600 y 800 abortos al día, y solo el 5% son legales. El Rey Mohamed VI ha ordenado modificar la ley después de un debate nacional donde los especialistas no llegaron a un consenso. Así se despenalizaría el aborto en los casos de malformación del feto, violación e incesto*

[...] *Abortar clandestinamente en Marruecos no es barato, puede costar hasta 1.000 euros* en una sociedad donde el sueldo mínimo interprofesional es de 300 euros. Por eso muchas mujeres recurren a soluciones caseras, como plantas, productos venenosos incluso se *introducen objetos afilados en el útero.* *El ministro de Sanidad, Husein el Wardi, confesó durante el debate nacional que "la ley es necesario modificarla urgentemente, hace falta revisarla. Lo primero, poner en marcha un programa de prevención, que va a permitir a las mujeres y las chicas que van a abortar acceder a una institución sanitaria de calidad para evitar las complicaciones. Es un derecho humano".* 










En Marruecos se practican entre 600 y 800 abortos al día


El aborto en Marruecos está penalizado excepto cuando la vida de la madre corre peligro. Se practican entre 600 y 800 abortos al día, y solo el 5% son legales. El Rey Mohamed VI ha ordenado modificar la ley después de un debate nacional donde los especialistas no llegaron a un consenso. Así se...




cadenaser.com




.


----------



## Skywalker22 (23 Jun 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> La natalidad en Emiratos Arabes unidos es parecida a la de España , les han debido de meter en la cabeza a las putas Árabes de Dubai que es mejor ponerse a comer pollas y posturear en instagram que tener hijos y están como están, en Argelia me parecio oir en las noticias que tienn un declive del 20 % anual en natalidad , una burrada :
> Ver archivo adjunto 1099277
> Ver archivo adjunto 1099278



No se trata de comer esto o lo otro. Se trata de que el mundo cuenta ya con 8000 millones de personas, en un contexto de agotamiento rápido de recursos como los hídricos y los hidrocarburos.
Todos los países del mundo, y cuando digo todos es todos o casi todos, excepto quizá algún subsahariano, están poniendo en marcha medidas antinatalidad. Incluidos los latinoamericanos, donde emiten programas sobre la conveniencia de pensarse mucho lo de tener hijos, aconsejando a las personas que no lo tienen claro, que no se lancen, facilitando el acceso al aborto, poniendo todo tipo de medidas para evitar los embarazos adolescentes, incluso legalizando el aborto en muchos de ellos. En Colombia, Chile, Uruguay, Argentina, ... incluso se habla de legalizar el aborto en países como Bolivia.
Y si nos paramos a analizar la situación marroquí, vemos que incluso en ese país se estudia ampliar los casos en los que se permita el aborto. Pasaría a ser legal en caso de malformación del feto, violación, peligro para la vida o salud de la madre. Y de ahí a la ley de plazos, a veces no va mucho trecho.
Además que, muchas veces la ley de supuestos es un coladero, sobre todo si en "salud de la madre" incluyen la salud psíquica.
En los países árabes la tasa de fertilidad comenzó a descender no hace muchos años, pero lo hizo bruscamente.
Otra cosa son los países magrebíes, donde si bien las tasas de fertilidad caen, lo hacen lentamente.


----------



## FLACOPACO (23 Jun 2022)

Tirarlo en la frontera con Marruecos 

Enviado desde mi SM-G781B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Skywalker22 (23 Jun 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Han pasado de 4-5-6 a 2, eso es un frenazo. Poco a poco estarán por debajo de 2. Ya empiezan a incluir las tendencias de reducción de población los de la onu y no solo en Rusia, Europa o Japón.



Pero han pasado de 5 o 6 hijos por mujer a algo más de 2 en muchos años. Marruecos lleva más de 20 años estancado en torno a 2,3 o 2,4 hijos por mujer y no da bajado.
Lo mismo pasa con Argelia, solo que ahí la tasa de fertilidad es incluso mayor, y anda por casi 2,6 hijos por mujer según ciertas fuentes. Y tampoco dan disminuido dicha tasa, llevan 20 años en torno a ese valor.


----------



## uberales (23 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Pero han pasado de 5 o 6 hijos por mujer a algo más de 2 en muchos años. Marruecos lleva más de 20 años estancado en torno a 2,3 o 2,4 hijos por mujer y no da bajado.
> Lo mismo pasa con Argelia, solo que ahí la tasa de fertilidad es incluso mayor, y anda por casi 2,6 hijos por mujer según ciertas fuentes. Y tampoco dan disminuido dicha tasa, llevan 20 años en torno a ese valor.



No te preocupes, en esta década estarán como los europeos. La pandemia ha hecho mucho...


----------



## Escachador (23 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> *En Marruecos se practican entre 600 y 800 abortos al día*
> *El aborto en Marruecos está penalizado excepto cuando la vida de la madre corre peligro. Se practican entre 600 y 800 abortos al día, y solo el 5% son legales. El Rey Mohamed VI ha ordenado modificar la ley después de un debate nacional donde los especialistas no llegaron a un consenso. Así se despenalizaría el aborto en los casos de malformación del feto, violación e incesto*
> 
> [...] *Abortar clandestinamente en Marruecos no es barato, puede costar hasta 1.000 euros* en una sociedad donde el sueldo mínimo interprofesional es de 300 euros. Por eso muchas mujeres recurren a soluciones caseras, como plantas, productos venenosos incluso se *introducen objetos afilados en el útero.* *El ministro de Sanidad, Husein el Wardi, confesó durante el debate nacional que "la ley es necesario modificarla urgentemente, hace falta revisarla. Lo primero, poner en marcha un programa de prevención, que va a permitir a las mujeres y las chicas que van a abortar acceder a una institución sanitaria de calidad para evitar las complicaciones. Es un derecho humano".*
> ...



¿Eso es cierto? Me dejas a cuadros. No no me creo que los moros también traguen con esa mierda.

600x365 son 219.000 abortos anuales, bastante mas del doble que en España para una población 10 o 12 miñones inferior.


----------



## Skywalker22 (23 Jun 2022)

Escachador dijo:


> ¿Eso es cierto? Me dejas a cuadros. No no me creo que los moros también traguen con esa mierda.
> 
> 600x365 son 219.000 abortos anuales, bastante mas del doble que en España para una población 10 o 12 miñones inferior.



¿Pero tú te crees que en esos países no hay abortos?

Aunque no sea legal, los hay. Y muchos.
Supongo que en parte porque el acceso a los anticonceptivos no es tan fácil ni está tan generalizado como en Europa.
Ah, y no se trata de tragar con ninguna mierda. Se trata de supervivencia. La gente no puede permitirse criar hijos hoy en día. ¿O tú te crees que tener hijos es solo cuestión de desearlo? ¿Le vas a mantener tú a los niños?
Y sí, lo ideal sería recurrir a los anticonceptivos, no a esa barbaridad llamada aborto.


----------



## Escachador (23 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿Pero tú te crees que en esos países no hay abortos?
> 
> Aunque no sea legal, los hay. Y muchos.
> Supongo que en parte porque el acceso a los anticonceptivos no es tan fácil ni está tan generalizado como en Europa.



Pues entonces tienen el mismo plan para ellos que para nosotros. Dentro de poco les empezaran a matar la cabeza con mariconismos y feminismos.


----------



## Skywalker22 (23 Jun 2022)

Escachador dijo:


> Pues entonces tienen el mismo plan para ellos que para nosotros. Dentro de poco les empezaran a matar la cabeza con mariconismos y feminismos.



No se trata de comerle la cabeza a nadie. Se trata de RECURSOS, RECURSOS.
¿Tú crees que un país como Marruecos puede alimentar a 40 millones de habitantes sin recursos hídricos ni tierras cultivables suficientes?

Importan grano. Pero como comience a escasear o a aumentar de precio, ...


----------



## f700b (23 Jun 2022)

Prepararos que nos van a entrar a paladas con la hambruna que viene


----------



## eL PERRO (23 Jun 2022)

Puedes fabricar sal, que tiene mucha demanda. Puedes usarlo para un chorro de aplicaciones industriales. Y en ultima instancia, lo devuelves al mar del que salio, con tubos alejados en altamar, donde se redisuelve sin el mas minimo problema, mas aun con las corrientes atlanticas


----------



## mapachën (23 Jun 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Puedes fabricar sal, que tiene mucha demanda. Puedes usarlo para un chorro de aplicaciones industriales. Y en ultima instancia, lo devuelves al mar del que salio, con tubos alejados en altamar, donde se redisuelve sin el mas minimo problema, mas aun con las corrientes atlanticas



Esto no es verdad, y es uno de los problemas de Israel… que tiene mucha agua desalada.

Sobra sal.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## eL PERRO (23 Jun 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Esto no es verdad, y es uno de los problemas de Israel… que tiene mucha agua desalada.
> 
> Sobra sal.
> 
> ...



Tirarla (bien tirada) en el atlantico, es mucho mas facil que en el mediterraneo. En el futuro se sacara la mayor parte del agua del mar, y la gente se preguntara por que en otros tiempos eramos tan subnormales que pudiendolo hacer, no lo haciamos


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (23 Jun 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> No es la posible guerra contra Argelia , las tensiones con España u otros lios, el verdadero problema de Marruecos se llama sequia . Tienen los embalses al 34% , el verano a la vuelta de la esquina y varias zonas del país que estos días tienen temperaturas de hasta 35 grados , les espera un problemon y una desertizacion de la ostia ( más de lo que ya están) . Cada vez más moros pariendo , más poblacion y menos recursos hidricos , van a estar jodidisimos para este mismo verano :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Pero qué me estás container?





__





Aviso de redirección






www.google.com





*Un revolucionario invento español fabrica agua potable hasta en medio del desierto*
*TECNOLOGÍA
Su creador, Enrique Veiga, es un ingeniero vigués de 82 años. La máquina puede condensar la humedad del aire y producir hasta 3.000 litros de agua por día incluso en zonas donde la humedad es mínima, como en el desierto*


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (23 Jun 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> El problema de eso es que quitas humedad al aire y eso seguramente favorece aún más la sequia , igual que la cutrez que hacen en Marruecos de cazar las nubes . Sin nubes el sol pega más duro en el terreno y facilita más la evaporación



No tienes ni pajolera idea de lo que hablas ¿verdad?.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (23 Jun 2022)

Marruecos se va a hundir porque Priscila ha echado a toda su familia y ayudantes y ha metido un harén de tíos forzudos de la MMA que se están haciendo con el país. Literalmente. Hay hilo abierto por ahí. Está todo el país completo en un caos madmaxista profundo por el mariconerío extremo de Priscila.

Por cierto:

*KARMA*

Y todavía llorarán, se quejarán y dirán que no lo merecen, que ellos no han hecho nada malo.


----------



## Alcazar (23 Jun 2022)

Escachador dijo:


> ¿Eso es cierto? Me dejas a cuadros. No no me creo que los moros también traguen con esa mierda.
> 
> 600x365 son 219.000 abortos anuales, bastante mas del doble que en España para una población 10 o 12 miñones inferior.



Allí está el tabú de la virginidad y la prohibición de relaciones extramaritales, por lo que debe haber abortos a tuti para salvar la honra de la niña de cara a la galería.


----------



## Perro marroquí (23 Jun 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> No tienes ni pajolera idea de lo que hablas ¿verdad?.



En eso no la verdad . Pero la lógica me dice que si se extrae la humedad ambiental para obtener agua el aire se reseca


----------



## Perro marroquí (23 Jun 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Allí está el tabú de la virginidad y la prohibición de relaciones extramaritales, por lo que debe haber abortos a tuti para salvar la honra de la niña de cara a la galería.



Me dijo un holandés que las marroquíes son unas putas ( mas que las europeas ) , pero te dan el culo , nunca la vagina por lo que dices .


----------



## Perro marroquí (23 Jun 2022)

Estaría bien que algún Español que esté actualmente en Marruecos nos cuente la situación respecto a la sequia . Ahora llega Julio , el mes mas seco del año , agosto también es jodido , a ver que pasa.


----------



## Alcazar (23 Jun 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> La pueden sacar del mar
> 
> Si el sajara fuera español dirigido por mi, habrian mogollon de paneles solares dando luz a desaladoras y aquello seria un puto DUBAI



El futuro del Sáhara español no es el sol, sino el viento. Tarifa es un sitio poco ventoso al lado, y lo mejor es que tiene una amplia plataforma continental para poner eólica off-shore, mas productiva aún. 

Si ves en google earth, alrededor de Villacisneros hay muchos invernaderos, porque dan dos cosechas mas que Almería. Pones desaladoras a funcionar con eólica, y das el pelotazo, y encima el banco pesquero es riquísimo.

Fué un gran error de España no haberse anexado al menos el Rio de Oro, que era considerado territorio español desde tiempos inmemoriales, mucho antes del tratado de Berlín. Podía haber descolonizado y dado a Marruecos Saguia-al Hamra que si es un territorio sobre el que Marruecos si podía tener alguna pretensión, pero en el Rio de Oro se tendría que haber fundado una Melilla a principios del XIX y haber convertido a eso en provincia española de pleno derecho desde entonces.


----------



## Alcazar (23 Jun 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Me dijo un holandés que las marroquíes son unas putas ( mas que las europeas ) , pero te dan el culo , nunca la vagina por lo que dices .



Si puede que algunas intenten eso, pero la picazón está donde está....


----------



## Skywalker22 (23 Jun 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Los Oasis secándose en Marruecos :
> 
> 
> El río más importante de Marruecos se quedó sin agua :
> ...



Haberlo pensado cuando traían 4 o 5 hijos por mujer al mundo. Y encima lo celebraban.
Que la mujer está para parir, y blablabla, y que con sus vientres iban a conquistar no sé qué.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (23 Jun 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Si a Marruecos aparte de la sequia se le logra meter aborto , ideología de género, gays y toda la mierda que hacen Europa tendrían un país devastado, pero no lo hacen porque a Soros no le interesa que nuestro enemigo esté así



Los maricones ya los tienen y a paladas. Tantos que tuvieron que prohibir la homosexualidad o se habrían extinguido hace tiempo. La mayoría de los moros tienen doble vida: una donde fingen que son hetero y otra en grindr. La misoginia extrema en todos los países morapios tiene una poderosa razón: les dan asco las mujeres porque son gays y las ven como competencia por conquistar a los hombres.



Escachador dijo:


> ¿Eso es cierto? Me dejas a cuadros. No no me creo que los moros también traguen con esa mierda.
> 
> 600x365 son 219.000 abortos anuales, bastante mas del doble que en España para una población 10 o 12 miñones inferior.



Las que abortan en España son las panchas, las moronegras y las asiáticas, igual que en todos los países blancos. LAS MUJERES BLANCAS NO ABORTAN. Simplemente tienen menos hijos, porque hacen planificación familiar, usan anticonceptivos y no se abren de piernas como las putas de las no blancas, que no hacen más que follar y abortar.

Y esto es así en todos lados. Llevo diciéndolo meses pero no os lo queréis creer. En EEUU instalan las clínicas abortivas en barrios de negros y de panchos, directamente, porque son las razas que copan los abortos.


----------



## frangelico (23 Jun 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> El futuro del Sáhara español no es el sol, sino el viento. Tarifa es un sitio poco ventoso al lado, y lo mejor es que tiene una amplia plataforma continental para poner eólica off-shore, mas productiva aún.
> 
> Si ves en google earth, alrededor de Villacisneros hay muchos invernaderos, porque dan dos cosechas mas que Almería. Pones desaladoras a funcionar con eólica, y das el pelotazo, y encima el banco pesquero es riquísimo.
> 
> Fué un gran error de España no haberse anexado al menos el Rio de Oro, que era considerado territorio español desde tiempos inmemoriales, mucho antes del tratado de Berlín. Podía haber descolonizado y dado a Marruecos Saguia-al Hamra que si es un territorio sobre el que Marruecos si podía tener alguna pretensión, pero en el Rio de Oro se tendría que haber fundado una Melilla a principios del XIX y haber convertido a eso en provincia española de pleno derecho desde entonces.



Exactamente.


----------



## Perro marroquí (23 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Haberlo pensado cuando traían 4 o 5 hijos por mujer al mundo. Y encima lo celebraban.
> Que la mujer está para parir, y blablabla, y que con sus vientres iban a conquistar no sé qué.



Pero los hijos de puta nos exportan el excedente de moros que tienen a toda Europa . Abortar y natalidad baja siempre es malo para un país. Si hay excedente de niños los exportad a otros países y obtienes divisas a cambio


----------



## Skywalker22 (23 Jun 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Pero los hijos de puta nos exportan el excedente de moros que tienen a toda Europa . Abortar y natalidad baja siempre es malo para un país. Si hay excedente de niños los exportad a otros países y obtienes divisas a cambio



Los exportas si tienes quién se los quede, sino te jodes. Porque además, hay muchísima competencia. Marruecos no es el único país exportador de mano de obra, hay docenas de países que exportan o desean exportan gente a capazos y pocos países receptores.
Que es lo que está pasando en estos momentos, Europa y los demás países occidentales no absorben más inmigración. ¿Qué hacen ahora países como Egipto, India (hay millones de indios por el mundo), Pakistán, Marruecos, Mauritania, Malí y el resto de países subsaharianos?

Casi todos los países del mundo tienen un problema de superpoblación bestial.


----------



## Gatito Malo (23 Jun 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Fué un gran error de España no haberse anexado al menos el Rio de Oro, que era considerado territorio español desde tiempos inmemoriales, mucho antes del tratado de Berlín. Podía haber descolonizado y dado a Marruecos Saguia-al Hamra que si es un territorio sobre el que Marruecos si podía tener alguna pretensión, pero en el Rio de Oro se tendría que haber fundado una Melilla a principios del XIX y haber convertido a eso en provincia española de pleno derecho desde entonces.



Todo eso lo dijo @eL PERRO hace años y todos vosotros lo repetís. Ya que lo vais a hacer al menos citad al autor original.


----------



## Alcazar (23 Jun 2022)

Gatito Malo dijo:


> Todo eso lo dijo @eL PERRO hace años y todos vosotros lo repetís. Ya que lo vais a hacer al menos citad al autor original.



El nini habla tambien de Saguia al Hamra, yo solo del Rio de Oro.


----------



## Perro marroquí (25 Jun 2022)

No se si es coincidencia que ahora que Marruecos atraviesa un problema gravisimo intenten buscar enemigos externos . A lo que vamos : uno de los 3 ríos más importantes y caudalosos de Marruecos el Oum Er rbia está oficialmente seco :


----------



## FLACOPACO (27 Jun 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> No se si es coincidencia que ahora que Marruecos atraviesa un problema gravisimo intenten buscar enemigos externos . A lo que vamos : uno de los 3 ríos más importantes y caudalosos de Marruecos el Oum Er rbia está oficialmente seco :
> Ver archivo adjunto 1101189
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1101188



Me nutre, con lo que me ha nutrido puedo soportar dos asedios como el de Leningrado seguidos

Enviado desde mi SM-G781B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## EGO (27 Jun 2022)

Pues sumadle a la sequia el bloqueo del cereal por parte del khanato ruso.

Los marroquis usan harina para todo.


----------



## Perro marroquí (2 Jul 2022)

Les réserves des barrages à leur plus bas niveau historique (30,5%) - Médias24


Le barrage d’Al Wahda affiche l’un des taux de remplissage les plus élevés, tandis que celui d’Al Massira atteint un seuil critique.




medias24.com





Este 1 de Julio han dado datos de los embalses en Marruecos , son espeluznantes . Están al 30 % y este mes empezara a desplomarse el porcentaje ( Julio , Agosto y Septiembre los meses más secos ) . El segundo embalse del país al 6 por ciento y el quinto al 3% . Para este mes los meteorologs hablan de un anticlon persistente en Marruecos ( falta de lluvia y temperaturas de entre 45 y 50 grados en michas zonas del pais ) A finales de este mes 4 de los 5 embases mas importantes de Marruecos estaran totalmente secos ( todo el sur del pais ) y a finales de agosto casi todos en general . Protestas y disturbios cada vez más cerca ...... tic tac tic tac


----------



## Perro marroquí (2 Jul 2022)

Fotos del tercer embalse más importante de Marruecos . Con sequía y sin ella:


----------



## malibux (2 Jul 2022)

Interesante hilo, seguro que con Antonio consiguen también trasvase de agua desde España. Y pagándolo nosotros. 
Nada, perdón por la tontada, sólo para que siga activo el hilo con aportaciones interesantes.


----------



## frangelico (2 Jul 2022)

malibux dijo:


> Interesante hilo, seguro que con Antonio consiguen también trasvase de agua desde España. Y pagándolo nosotros.
> Nada, perdón por la tontada, sólo para que siga activo el hilo con aportaciones interesantes.



Suerte que es inviable porque si no ocurriría. Eso si, Antonio siempre puede quitar literalmente el pan de la boca a los españoles y mandárselo a la morería. Eso es factible.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (3 Jul 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> No se si es coincidencia que ahora que Marruecos atraviesa un problema gravisimo intenten buscar enemigos externos . A lo que vamos : uno de los 3 ríos más importantes y caudalosos de Marruecos el Oum Er rbia está oficialmente seco :
> Ver archivo adjunto 1101189
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1101188



Asi esta el guadalquivir, cuando no se desembalsa, no tiene escorrentia natural.

Con el 30% de las reservas no llegaremos a octubre. El guadiana y el segura estan igual, el tajo no mucho mejor.


Caeremos antes que marruecos.


----------



## Perro marroquí (3 Jul 2022)

aguatico de pescaico dijo:


> Asi esta el guadalquivir, cuando no se desembalsa, no tiene escorrentia natural.
> 
> Con el 30% de las reservas no llegaremos a octubre. El guadiana y el segura estan igual, el tajo no mucho mejor.
> 
> ...



Nuestros embalses al 46,5% a día de hoy . Los de Marruecos al 30,5% hace dos días. 

Ellos están muchísimo peor , pero no solo eso : en España no hay un contraste tan brutal entre regiones como lo hay en Marruecos . En Marruecos a finales de este mes todo el sur del pais está absolumente seco . En España no es así, hasta las regiones con menos agua van a poder aguntar este año , lo cual no quiere decir que el próximo no pueda pasar lo mismo que en Marruecos . Allí la situación es totalmente crítica , ni siquiera tienen dinero para organizar la logitica del transporte de agua cuando se acabe en unos días. Vamos a asistir al colapso de un país. Estoy totalmente seguro


----------



## frangelico (3 Jul 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Nuestros embalses al 46,5% a día de hoy . Los de Marruecos al 30,5% hace dos días.
> 
> Ellos están muchísimo peor , pero no solo eso : en España no hay un contraste tan brutal entre regiones como lo hay en Marruecos . En Marruecos a finales de este mes todo el sur del pais está absolumente seco . En España no es así, hasta las regiones con menos agua van a poder aguntar este año , lo cual no quiere decir que el próximo no pueda pasar lo mismo que en Marruecos . Allí la situación es totalmente crítica , ni siquiera tienen dinero para organizar la logitica del transporte de agua cuando se acabe en unos días. Vamos a asistir al colapso de un país. Estoy totalmente seguro



Aparte , la capacidad embalsada de España son 56Km3 de los que tenemos ahora 26, la marroquí debe ser muy inferior. De hecho ellos tienen 15Km3 y solo 5 almacenados ahora mismo.


----------



## Perro marroquí (6 Jul 2022)

https://www.middleeasteye.net/opinion/morocco-king-mohammed-silence-woes-speaks-volumes


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (7 Jul 2022)

5 dias sin lluvias ya es megasequia en italia.

Aqui necesitamos 200 dias secos seguidos para empezar a sospechar que viene mal año.

Por cierto, las cuencas del guadiana y guadalquivir acercandose al 20%, no llegamos a finales de agosto.


----------



## skan (7 Jul 2022)

Mientras no vengan aquí que se vayan a la mierda.


----------



## Perro marroquí (9 Jul 2022)

Hasta 48,3 grados en Marrocaca . Récord histórico y con la peor sequia de la historia . Muerte ya a ese país satánico que es Marruecos


----------



## SPQR (9 Jul 2022)

Jorge Javier VI no tiene problema, cuando la cosa se ponga fea, abre las fronteras y nos los manda todos aquí, en una marcha verde 2.0.


----------



## Perro marroquí (13 Jul 2022)

Empieza la escasez total de agua en pueblos con algunos miles de habitantes , la logistica para transportar el agua es inasumible en un pais tan pobre . Empiezan a verse bastantes mensajes donde se habla de primaveras árabe en Marruecos y que hay una brecha enorme entre los dirigentes del país y el pueblo . Esto es una bomba de relojería, por supuesto temperaturas altísimos y ni una gota de agua para las próximas semanas. Marruecos tic tac tic tac


----------



## sikBCN (13 Jul 2022)

Es momento e bombardear Rabat y lanzar herbicidas en avión sobre todos sus campos de agricultura.


----------



## Archimanguina (13 Jul 2022)

les mandaremos buques cisterna llenos a anl, agua natural licuada. gratis por supuesto.


----------



## jotace (13 Jul 2022)

Pues en el ECSAHARAUI aún no han puesto nada sobre la sequía marroquí ni sobre enfados de los ciudadanos.

Y mira que ahí aprovechan cualquier cosa para criticar a Marruecos además de que tienen información de muy primerísima mano como es lógico.


----------



## Perro marroquí (15 Jul 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Pues en el ECSAHARAUI aún no han puesto nada sobre la sequía marroquí ni sobre enfados de los ciudadanos.
> 
> Y mira que ahí aprovechan cualquier cosa para criticar a Marruecos además de que tienen información de muy primerísima mano como es lógico.



De hace 20 minutos :








Marruecos se enfrenta a su peor sequía en 40 años y que agudizará las heridas abiertas de la economía.


Las noticias más relevantes y la última hora sobre el Sáhara Occidental y el mundo.




www.ecsaharaui.com


----------



## EnergiaLibre (15 Jul 2022)

a los moros ni agua, hacedme caso que los conozco bien


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (15 Jul 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Nuestros embalses al 46,5% a día de hoy . Los de Marruecos al 30,5% hace dos días.
> 
> Ellos están muchísimo peor , pero no solo eso : en España no hay un contraste tan brutal entre regiones como lo hay en Marruecos . En Marruecos a finales de este mes todo el sur del pais está absolumente seco . En España no es así, hasta las regiones con menos agua van a poder aguntar este año , lo cual no quiere decir que el próximo no pueda pasar lo mismo que en Marruecos . Allí la situación es totalmente crítica , ni siquiera tienen dinero para organizar la logitica del transporte de agua cuando se acabe en unos días. Vamos a asistir al colapso de un país. Estoy totalmente seguro



¿No tienen dinero para organizar la logística necesaria para traer agua, pero tienen para comprar aviones y helicópteros de combate? 

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (17 Jul 2022)

Cuéntanos más


----------



## RayoSombrio (17 Jul 2022)

Los moros son una raza abominable que habría que extirpar cual tumor maligno. Son mucho peores que los negros, al menos estos tienen algo de dignidad.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (17 Jul 2022)

Arden las malosas repoblaciones de franco en el protectorado


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (18 Jul 2022)

Marruecos era un pais que hace pocos años tenia una deuda publica bastante baja . Ya esta en el numero 18 en la lista de paises que pueden impagar deuda , por encima de muchos estercoleros Africanos 








Los ocho países de América Latina que presentan mayor riesgo de no pago de deuda


El Salvador tiene una alta perspectiva de default en 2022, según Visual Capitalist. Colombia, Argentina y Brasil aparecen en la lista




www.larepublica.co


----------



## frangelico (18 Jul 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Marruecos era un pais que hace pocos años tenia una deuda publica bastante baja . Ya esta en el numero 18 en la lista de paises que pueden impagar deuda , por encima de muchos estercoleros Africanos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y todo se lo han gastado en armas. Para ellos cada compra de 25 aviones es el 3% del PIB, van sumando y sumando.


----------



## Covid Bryant (18 Jul 2022)

Las chorts españordas esperan nuevas remesas de menas que follarse.


----------



## BogadeAriete (18 Jul 2022)

Perfecta finta orcosovietica al sur de la OTAN, mis dieses a Putler POR LA JUGADA. A LOS MOROSMARROCOS les salvará su amigo gringo como siempre.


----------



## BogadeAriete (18 Jul 2022)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Como rojo que soy doy por bueno lo de dar el sahara occidental y el oriental, las canarias y el peñon, lo demas a saber igual un dia de esos lo regalo me vuelvo para catalunya con los mios.
> Anda que?



Rojo=traidor, larguese más pronto que tarde. Escoria Lazi


----------



## Trajanillo (18 Jul 2022)

Estuve hace poco en Marruecos y aquello está más seco que el ojo de un tuerto.
Tienen una sequía que como no la logren cambiar van a pasarlas muy putas, no van poder ni elaborar Argan.


----------



## Perro marroquí (18 Jul 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Estuve hace poco en Marruecos y aquello está más seco que el ojo de un tuerto.
> Tienen una sequía que como no la logren cambiar van a pasarlas muy putas, no van poder ni elaborar Argan.



Por qué zonas ? . Cuando cogí el vuelo Malaga - tenerife pude ver perfectamente Marruecos desde el aire y me pareció dantesco


----------



## trancos123 (19 Jul 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Empieza la escasez total de agua en pueblos con algunos miles de habitantes , la logistica para transportar el agua es inasumible en un pais tan pobre . Empiezan a verse bastantes mensajes donde se habla de primaveras árabe en Marruecos y que hay una brecha enorme entre los dirigentes del país y el pueblo . Esto es una bomba de relojería, por supuesto temperaturas altísimos y ni una gota de agua para las próximas semanas. Marruecos tic tac tic tac
> Ver archivo adjunto 1121464



Si hay primavera árabe vendrán aquí 








Escrivá saca adelante la reforma para incorporar a miles de extranjeros al mercado laboral


El texto visado por el Consejo de Estado mantiene sus propuestas más importantes casi intactas a pesar de las resistencias iniciales de Interior y Política Territorial




elpais.com


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (21 Jul 2022)

jojojojojo el FMI alertando de la sequia en Marruecos , se esta gestando una revolucion en ese mierdero que mucho ni imaginan :









El Banco Mundial alerta del "estrés hídrico" y la sequía que amenazan a Marruecos


El Banco Mundial alertó hoy de que Marruecos está amenazado por "estrés hídrico", la aguda frecuencia de precipitaciones deficitarias y una sequía que impacta "seriamente" y a "largo plazo" la economí




www.efe.com


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (27 Jul 2022)

El Pentágono estudia la posibilidad de retirar a Marruecos como sede del mayor simulacro militar de África


El Departamento de Defensa de Estados Unidos está considerando un país alternativo para acoger el mayor ejercicio militar de África en lugar de Marruecos. Según un informe publicado el lunes en...




www.monitordeoriente.com


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (27 Jul 2022)

Marruecos aprueba medidas urgentes para mitigar la escasez de agua


Rabat, 27 jul (EFE).- El Gobierno de Marruecos aprobó un paquete de medidas urgentes para hacer frente a la escasez de recursos hídricos en el país ante la sequía que sufre en los últimos años y para garantizar un suministro continuo de agua potable, como nutrir a las principales ciudades con...




www.swissinfo.ch


----------



## EnergiaLibre (27 Jul 2022)

ojalá se mueran de sed


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (27 Jul 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> ojalá se mueran de sed



Ojala ... y ojala tengan una guerra en el pais que les desangre totalmente .


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (28 Jul 2022)

Marruecos intensifica esfuerzos por controlar incendios forestales


Marruecos intensifica esfuerzos por controlar incendios forestales




www.infobae.com


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (28 Jul 2022)

Mohamed VI volverá a Marruecos pese a estar enfermo para calmar las protestas por los precios


La subida de los precios de los alimentos y del combustible provoca la ira de los marroquíes, mientras el rey sigue en Francia por su enfermedad.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## midelburgo (28 Jul 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> ¿No tienen dinero para organizar la logística necesaria para traer agua, pero tienen para comprar aviones y helicópteros de combate?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.



Y el yate de 80 minolles de su satrapa. Y sus 11 palacios.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (28 Jul 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> ojalá se mueran de sed



La inestabilidad de ese país la paga España también, cuyos dirigentes están más preocupados de que no salga ni Guardia Civil aporreando moronegros que de que vigilen bien nuestras fronteras. Los que vigilan la frontera hispano marroquí es la policía marroqui, no la española que está atada de pies y manos.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (28 Jul 2022)

Parece que todas las.crisis de Marruecos, al final las paga España también, que parece que nos tiene por su puta. Porque no hay un acueducto que conecte con Marruecos, si no le enviábamos agua aún con la sequía que hay aquí.


----------



## Cleonte (28 Jul 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Ojala ... y ojala tengan una guerra en el pais que les desangre totalmente .



,
Si, con millones de refugiados llegando aquí.


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (28 Jul 2022)

Cleonte dijo:


> ,
> Si, con millones de refugiados llegando aquí.



Es que esos millones con el gota a gota los tenemos igual , mejor que estalle ya el conflicto , que se revienten argelinos y marroquies en Francia . Que se desangren en sus paises y si tenemos suerte que nuestro pais se alie a Argelia para machacar a los marroquies , ojala .
Prefiero una España roja , islamica , moronegra o lo que sea antes de perder un mm de nuestro territorio


----------



## Cleonte (28 Jul 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Es que esos millones con el gota a gota los tenemos igual , mejor que estalle ya el conflicto , que se revienten argelinos y marroquies en Francia . Que se desangren en sus paises y si tenemos suerte que nuestro pais se alie a Argelia para machacar a los marroquies , ojala .
> Prefiero una España roja , islamica , moronegra o lo que sea antes de perder un mm de nuestro territorio



Hombre, si quieres una España islámica y moronegra no es mal plan. Para mí eso no sería España sino otro país.


----------



## Perro marroquí (29 Jul 2022)

Arriba


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## pandillero (30 Jul 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Una cosa que no es cierta es eso de aumentos de población, todos los países del norte de África están frenando sus crecimientos poblacionales.



¿ No será que están distribuyendo sus excedentes por todo el mundo? porque hasta en Buenos Aires hay manteros senegaleses.


----------



## Perro marroquí (30 Jul 2022)

Lo escribo aquí para no dar visitas a un periódico moro . Ya empiezan los cortes de agua : en berrechid y settat a partir del 1 de agosto de 23:00 a 07:00 no hay agua , entre las 2 ciudades suman 300 mil habitantes . Mitad de Agosto puede ponerse la situación muy caldeada y haber cortes totales de agua en ciudades medianas . Hay muchos mensajes en redes sociales contra el gobierno


----------



## Perro marroquí (30 Jul 2022)

Tambien mucho mensaje en facebook en contra de Israel . Los narigudos están cultivando mucho aguacate y al parecer para sacar uno se necesitan hasta 1000 litros . Moro pasa sed , judio se come aguacate, no mola


----------



## CANCERVERO (30 Jul 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> ¿Qué podemos hacer como españoles de bien para putear a Marruecos desde España?
> 
> Ahora sólo se me ocurre que corra la voz de los productos que vienen de marruecos para que no los compre nadie, como el boicot a lo cagalán pero más a lo grande



Federico Trillo, tuvo en sus manos la solucion.
Respecto a lo segundo, los guarros de los agricultores españoles, les faltan cojones para usar 50 litros de gasoil y rociar cada camion cargado de sus productos que llega a España. Tanto como destino como en tránsito hacia Europa. el olor disuadiria su compra. A los Franceses les funcionaba con nuestros productos.


----------



## CANCERVERO (30 Jul 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Todos los países mediterráneos lo pasarán muy mal con el cambio climático.
> Es la zona del mundo donde más se notará.
> 
> En Cataluña mismo no podemos alimentarnos sin importaciones.
> Sobran, mínimo, unos tres o tres millones y medio de personas.



El cambio climatico, es tu religion.
Respecto a lo de la Region Catalana, sobrais TODOS.


----------



## CANCERVERO (30 Jul 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> No entiendes que eso es la ruina para Cataluña



La ruina de la Region Catalana, son los Catalanes.


----------



## CANCERVERO (30 Jul 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> tu crees ?
> eso implicaria empezar a cazar moros por nuestras calles ?



¿Cuando dices que se termina la veda?


----------



## CANCERVERO (30 Jul 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> Ya les pondrá España dos o tres desaladoras a precio de riñon humano .



Con filtros de cianuro y polonio.


----------



## CANCERVERO (30 Jul 2022)

aguatico de pescaico dijo:


> En andazulia tenemos los embalses al 25% y no pasa nada.



Cuando llegue agosto y empiecen a morir peces y corromperse el agua, vais a tener cagaleraspara aburrir-


----------



## Furymundo (30 Jul 2022)

CANCERVERO dijo:


> termina la veda?



primero tendra que empezar 
has que no queden moros en territorio Español supongo.


----------



## CANCERVERO (30 Jul 2022)

ANS² dijo:


> tranquilo, el Viruelo autorizará de urgencia el trasvase Ebro-Muluya



O el gasoducto del magreb por la noche les mandamos Gas y por la noche agua...... Ojo al dato.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (30 Jul 2022)

CANCERVERO dijo:


> Cuando llegue agosto y empiecen a morir peces y corromperse el agua, vais a tener cagaleraspara aburrir-



Dejate de cagalera mental. Los embalses son basicamente para regar, no para beber.

Desde los tiempos de los romanos, todas las poblaciones tratan de traer las aguas potables directamente de las fuentes y manantiales.


----------



## Leopoldo (30 Jul 2022)

El caballo de troya está detnro:













Unión por el Mediterráneo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Leopoldo (30 Jul 2022)

España tenía que haber apoyado el golpe de Estado de Sjirat:








Golpe de Estado de Sjirat - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Albion (30 Jul 2022)

¿Vamos poniendo mg-42 en la frontera de Melilla o esperamos hasta octubre?


----------



## Perro marroquí (30 Jul 2022)

La guerra de Ucrania - Rusia y Estados Unidos - China . Geoestrategicamente es lo mejor que nos ha podido pasar a los Españoles . Ahora Marruecos esta calmado por orden de Estados Unidos . Y tanto los Usa como Reino Unido están involucrados en un conflicto militar


----------



## Perro marroquí (30 Jul 2022)

Marruecos inaugura en 2026 las desaladoras en ciudades importantes , no llegan a tiempo . Como este invierno sea seco ese país está total y absolutamente finiquitado


----------



## machotafea (30 Jul 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Los moros son una raza abominable que habría que extirpar cual tumor maligno. Son mucho peores que los negros, al menos estos tienen algo de dignidad.
> 
> Firmado: un cerdo AKA un judío.


----------



## machotafea (30 Jul 2022)

Esa zorra está muerta. No cuenta.


----------



## CANCERVERO (30 Jul 2022)

aguatico de pescaico dijo:


> Dejate de cagalera mental. Los embalses son basicamente para regar, no para beber.
> 
> Desde los tiempos de los romanos, todas las poblaciones tratan de traer las aguas potables directamente de las fuentes y manantiales.



Peor me lo pones, comereis vejetales regados con muuuuucho Colera y Tabardillo Negro


----------



## trancos123 (30 Jul 2022)

CANCERVERO dijo:


> Federico Trillo, tuvo en sus manos la solucion.
> Respecto a lo segundo, los guarros de los agricultores españoles, les faltan cojones para usar 50 litros de gasoil y rociar cada camion cargado de sus productos que llega a España. Tanto como destino como en tránsito hacia Europa. el olor disuadiria su compra. A los Franceses les funcionaba con nuestros productos.



Que tenía que haber hecho Trillo?


----------



## CANCERVERO (30 Jul 2022)

trancos123 dijo:


> Que tenía que haber hecho Trillo?



Haber dejado Marruecos hecho un solar, Todos los aviones operativos del EA, estuvieron cargados con la dotacion completa y preparados para hacerle una visita a los de Marruecos. Alguienes pusieron la zancadilla y las municiones volvieron a los montes.


----------



## RayoSombrio (30 Jul 2022)

No soy judío. No hace falta serlo para darse cuenta de que hay infraseres que no son insertables en nuestra cultura.


----------



## pandillero (30 Jul 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> Jorge Javier VI no tiene problema, cuando la cosa se ponga fea, abre las fronteras y nos los manda todos aquí, en una marcha verde 2.0.



Jorge Javier VI


----------



## Perro marroquí (30 Jul 2022)

Las ciudades marroquíes de Fez y Meknes se quedan sin suministro de agua.


Las noticias más relevantes y la última hora sobre el Sáhara Occidental y el mundo.




www.ecsaharaui.com


----------



## pandillero (30 Jul 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> La sobreexplotación acuífera que están haciendo los moros con el monocultivo del hachís tarde o temprano tendrá consecuencias.



Ni puta idea, el hachis se produce en zonas montañosas Rif, de la wikipedia:

*"Ketama, con una altitud media de 1.115 m,2 se encuentra en el norte de Marruecos, en el Rif central. Sus coordenadas son




34°54′57″N 4°34′07″O, su código geográfico 01.051.09.153 y su código postal 32323.4*
_*
El mes más seco es julio, con 6 mm de precipitaciones, mientras que noviembre, con 73 mm, es el mes más lluvioso. En cuanto a temperaturas, de nuevo julio es el mes más caluroso (22,6º de media), mientras que enero es el más frío (5.4º de media)."*_
No tiene nada que ver con la explotación del agua allí no riegan llueve.


----------



## pandillero (30 Jul 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Por que pensáis que Marruecos quiere el Sáhara?
> Entre otrs cosas por sus reservas de agua



Reservas de* fosfatos* querrás decir, las reservas de agua del Sahara estarán como las de Marruecos no sé de donde sacas esa tontería del agua.


----------



## trancos123 (30 Jul 2022)

Quien controle el sahara controlará la alimentación del futuro.


----------



## PEPEYE (31 Jul 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> Reservas de* fosfatos* querrás decir, las reservas de agua del Sahara estarán como las de Marruecos no sé de donde sacas esa tontería del agua.



Fosfatos tambien, pero queria decir agua . Africa posee enormes reservas de agua subterranea, si quieres me puedo extender en le tema.

*Una reserva enorme bajo el Sáhara son “aguas fósiles”, matiza un experto*

Fuente;
Un océano bajo las arenas de África

Hay muchos mas articulos en internet, si buscas un poco te asombrarias


----------



## pandillero (31 Jul 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Fosfatos tambien, pero queria decir agua . Africa posee enormes reservas de agua subterranea, si quieres me puedo extender en le tema.
> 
> *Una reserva enorme bajo el Sáhara son “aguas fósiles”, matiza un experto*
> 
> ...



Ya también en Argelia, Túnez y el propio Marruecos, pero mira lo que le pasó a Gadafi ( busca tú en internet el proyecto faraónico que Gadafi estaba poniendo en marcha para alimentar a toda Africa) los dueños del mundo no quiere que los paises del norte de Africa puedan desarrollar agricultura y ser autosuficientes. No es sólo en Sahara Occidental el agua está bajo todo el Sahara y mucho más. Pero Marruecos lo que está explotando son los fosfatos, Marruecos no tiene los recursos que tenía Gadafi para extraer el agua si no lo haria en su propio pais no en Sahara Occidental.


----------



## frangelico (31 Jul 2022)

Pero justamente en nuestro antiguo Sahara no hay agua en esas cantidades. Ma hay en muchas zonas desérticas de Argelia, Egitpo, Níger, Libia o Chad. Lo que tiene el Sáhara occidental además de fosfatos es viento. Es el sitio ideal para montar un enorme parque eólico+FV para producir hidrógeno verde.


----------



## Perro marroquí (31 Jul 2022)

Hoy dio el discurso el rey de Marrocaca después de venir de París , está hecho mierda el hijo de puta , cada vez está más cerca de la tumba


----------



## Perro marroquí (31 Jul 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Hoy dio el discurso el rey de Marrocaca después de venir de París , está hecho mierda el hijo de puta , cada vez está más cerca de la tumba



PD: 59 años que tiene y mirad que estado


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (31 Jul 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Suscribiros



Suscribíos


----------



## jotace (31 Jul 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Hoy dio el discurso el rey de Marrocaca después de venir de París , está hecho mierda el hijo de puta , cada vez está más cerca de la tumba



El hijoputa se pone una chilaba para que el marroquí medio se crea que es de los suyos, un marroquí "modesto" y seguramente se lo crean...


----------



## frangelico (31 Jul 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Hoy dio el discurso el rey de Marrocaca después de venir de París , está hecho mierda el hijo de puta , cada vez está más cerca de la tumba



Es una familia de mala calidad genética. Teniendo la sanidad de Francia a su disposición su padre vivió 70 años, su abuelo 52 y su bisabuelo 45.


----------



## CANCERVERO (31 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es una familia de mala calidad genética. Teniendo la sanidad de Francia a su disposición su padre vivió 70 años, su abuelo 52 y su bisabuelo 45.



A ver si hay suertecilla y se mueren en el parto.


----------



## Calahan (1 Ago 2022)

CANCERVERO dijo:


> El cambio climatico, es tu religion.
> Respecto a lo de la Region Catalana, sobrais TODOS.



XD Cuánta bilis!


----------



## Calahan (1 Ago 2022)

CANCERVERO dijo:


> La ruina de la Region Catalana, son los Catalanes.



Claro. Por eso millones de españoles vinieron a Cataluña a trabajar... No sabíamos hacer nada y vinieron generosamente a remar gratis. XD


----------



## Albion (1 Ago 2022)

¿Y quién heredará? ¿El mena o el hermano del rey? Ocurra lo que ocurra, España pierde.


----------



## CANCERVERO (1 Ago 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Claro. Por eso millones de españoles vinieron a Cataluña a trabajar... No sabíamos hacer nada y vinieron generosamente a remar gratis. XD



Huvo una vez un hombre con un solo Guevo, los extorsionadores de Siempre de la Region Catalana aparte de acaparar muchas industrias de Otras Regiones Españolas, le exigieron al Caudillo de España por la Gracia de Dios que ademas de robarles las industrias, les mandase gente de donde habia eliminado la industria, les mandase gente que supiese como funcionaban estas máquinas. Os quitaron el hambre que os causó un hijoputa asesino que huyó por las alcantarillas. Tpdo lo demás, me lo puedes desdibujar, corregirlo, modificarlo a vuestra medida, reescribirlo y hacer lo que os salga de los cojones, Esto es la Historia básica. Sois Catalanes. Todo dicho. Cataluña hay que bombardearla cada unos pocos Años..... Creo que lo dijo un Catalán.


----------



## CANCERVERO (1 Ago 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> XD Cuánta bilis!



¿Cuantos hijos de puta con monchetas y barretinas??


----------



## midelburgo (1 Ago 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Hoy dio el discurso el rey de Marrocaca después de venir de París , está hecho mierda el hijo de puta , cada vez está más cerca de la tumba



El himno nasional Morroko parece sacado de una comparsa de moros y cristianos. Queda muy juego de tronos lo de sacar al sucesor y al segundo en la línea de sducesion juntitos. A ver a cuál de los tres le da antes un repentino.


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (1 Ago 2022)

Albion dijo:


> ¿Y quién heredará? ¿El mena o el hermano del rey? Ocurra lo que ocurra, España pierde.



Pierde por que ? No creo que pueda llegsr alguien peor . El hijo va a ser muy manipulable con la edad que tiene . Tiene unos comportamientos de mena


----------



## Calahan (1 Ago 2022)

CANCERVERO dijo:


> ¿Cuantos hijos de puta con monchetas y barretinas??



Puta lo será tu madre.
Las mongetes amb butifarra son delicatessen.
Las barr3tinas son gorros frigios. Símbolos de la libertad, cateto.


----------



## Calahan (1 Ago 2022)

CANCERVERO dijo:


> Huvo una vez un hombre con un solo Guevo, los extorsionadores de Siempre de la Region Catalana aparte de acaparar muchas industrias de Otras Regiones Españolas, le exigieron al Caudillo de España por la Gracia de Dios que ademas de robarles las industrias, les mandase gente de donde habia eliminado la industria, les mandase gente que supiese como funcionaban estas máquinas. Os quitaron el hambre que os causó un hijoputa asesino que huyó por las alcantarillas. Tpdo lo demás, me lo puedes desdibujar, corregirlo, modificarlo a vuestra medida, reescribirlo y hacer lo que os salga de los cojones, Esto es la Historia básica. Sois Catalanes. Todo dicho. Cataluña hay que bombardearla cada unos pocos Años..... Creo que lo dijo un Catalán.



Pero que burro eres. 
La industria catalana empezó al menos a principios del XIX. 
NPI y seguís.


----------



## CANCERVERO (1 Ago 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Pero que burro eres.
> La industria catalana empezó al menos a principios del XIX.
> NPI y seguís.



Siiiii hombre siiiiii. Ya en el siglo XIX, y antes, cuando estorsinabais y os mostasteis el monopolio de las hilaturas y la lana con impuestos especiales. Ya voy recordando que erais HDLGP desde los tiempos del descubrimiento cuando traficabais con negros para los trapiches de cuba y demás. Conoces el Ron Bacardi?


----------



## Calahan (1 Ago 2022)

CANCERVERO dijo:


> Siiiii hombre siiiiii. Ya en el siglo XIX, y antes, cuando estorsinabais y os mostasteis el monopolio de las hilaturas y la lana con impuestos especiales. Ya voy recordando que erais HDLGP desde los tiempos del descubrimiento cuando traficabais con negros para los trapiches de cuba y demás. Conoces el Ron Bacardi?



Tío. Que se te ve que no dominas el tema. Se te nota. 
Deja de hacer el ridículo.


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (8 Ago 2022)

La sobreexplotación agraria y la sequía vacían los pantanos de Marruecos y desatan la emergencia hídrica


El vecino magrebí afronta su peor sequía en tres décadas con restricciones de agua




www.larazon.es


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (10 Ago 2022)

La falta de lluvias ha pesado sobre la cosecha de cereales de Marruecos, que cayó a 34 millones de quintales este año, un 67% menos que el año pasado, dijo el Ministerio de Agricultura.


----------



## Perro marroquí (13 Ago 2022)

Au Maroc, le manque d’eau désespère les villages


Le royaume chérifien subit une grave sécheresse depuis plus de quarante ans. Dans les années 1960, la disponibilité en eau était quatre fois supérieure à aujourd’hui.




www.lemonde.fr


----------



## Perro marroquí (13 Ago 2022)

El Rey de Marruecos como se limpia las corridas en el culo de su marido boxeador ? Con agua Evian de botella , desalada o de grifo ?


----------



## Socom (13 Ago 2022)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Como rojo que soy doy por bueno lo de dar el sahara occidental y el oriental, las canarias y el peñon, lo demas a saber igual un dia de esos lo regalo me vuelvo para catalunya con los mios.
> Anda que?



Balcanización, win win para el NWO.
¿Con los tuyos? Si es que... Primero cuestiónate, si para cuando vuelvas queda alguno de los "tuyos" y no han sido sustituidos por moronegrada.

Yo primero saldría de la UE y OTAN de forma ordenada, luego pondría al ejército en el Sáhara español hasta que se hiciese un referéndun transparente, los abuelos saharauis con DNI español obtendrían la doble nacionalidad.

PD:
Escribo bajo los efectos de una seta alucinógena que me encontré por el monte.


----------



## jotace (13 Ago 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Au Maroc, le manque d’eau désespère les villages
> 
> 
> Le royaume chérifien subit une grave sécheresse depuis plus de quarante ans. Dans les années 1960, la disponibilité en eau était quatre fois supérieure à aujourd’hui.
> ...



No hace más que gastarse el dinero en si mismo y en juguetes bélicos para controlar el Sáhara y meter miedo a Argelia y España y ahora el rey está desnudo. 

Le deseo una primavera marroquí pero bien gorda.


----------



## frangelico (13 Ago 2022)

jotace dijo:


> No hace más que gastarse el dinero en si mismo y en juguetes bélicos para controlar el Sáhara y meter miedo a Argelia y España y ahora el rey está desnudo.
> 
> Le deseo una primavera marroquí pero bien gorda.



La consecuencias del conejeo se ven ahí. Te dicen que en 1960 tenían 4 veces más agua per capita, pero no es que llueva 4 veces menos, es qje son hoy el triple que en 1960. El Islam ha logrado poblaciones masivas (y disgenésicas por la costumbre de aparearse entre familiares cercanos) precisamente en la franja del planeta menos indicada para ello porque no tiene agua. Por eso la lista de países dependientes del trigo ruso y ucraniano tiene tanto color musulmán


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (16 Ago 2022)

Para que se os empalme un poco la polla :
El segundo embalse de Marruecos y que alimenta las ciudad mas importante del pais ( Casablanca ) lo tienen al 4% de capacidad , el panorama en todo el pais es bestial , hasta el lugar mas humedo del pais ( Ifrane ) esta desertizándose . Las proximas semanas ni ápice de lluvia y mucho calor . Las desaladoras llevan años para construirlas , panorama muy muy negativo . Estas fotos además son de la situación hace una semana , ahora estará mucho peor :


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (16 Ago 2022)

Las fotos de arriba son del segundo embalse mas importante del pais ( Al massira ) , este video es sobre el tercer embalse del pais , espeluznante :


----------



## Perro marroquí (20 Ago 2022)

En medios Españoles por fin se hacen eco de la situación en el mierdero Marroquí:




__





Cargando…






m.facebook.com


----------



## Comandante otto (20 Ago 2022)

No os riais hijos de puta!Si se mueren de hambre o sed ya sabéis para donde van a venir.


----------



## Perro marroquí (20 Ago 2022)

Comandante otto dijo:


> No os riais hijos de puta!Si se mueren de hambre o sed ya sabéis para donde van a venir.



No se mueren de sed o de hambre y también lo hacen , así que mejor ver su país desértico y sin futuro económico .


----------



## Comandante otto (20 Ago 2022)

No es lo mismo que lleguen 300 al día que 30.000.(un ejemplo,no conozco las cifras)
Cuidado pues.


----------



## Perro marroquí (20 Ago 2022)

Comandante otto dijo:


> No es lo mismo que lleguen 300 al día que 30.000.(un ejemplo,no conozco las cifras)
> Cuidado pues.



30000 a dividir entre 20 países europeos 1000 y pico . Perfectamente asumible . Capital humano que pierde marruecos . Lo mejor es que la situación estalle porque el gota a gota nos va a reventar si o si


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (15 Oct 2022)

arriba


----------



## Perro marroquí (18 Oct 2022)

Marruecos se enfrenta a su peor sequía en cuatro décadas y que agudizará las heridas abiertas de la economía


Las noticias más relevantes y la última hora sobre el Sáhara Occidental y el mundo.




www.ecsaharaui.com





Llevan semanas sin dar datos de los embalses . Posiblemente ya estén a menos del 20% . Estamos casi en noviembre y en muchos sitios de Marruecos hay 35 grados de temperatura. Increíble ver que las próximas semanas vendrán 3 borrascas a España ( lluvias ) y justo en el estrecho de Gibraltar las borrascas se desplazan a España y deja Marruecos sin una gota de agua . La sequia desangra a Marruecos . Si este invierno es malo en lluvias , Marruecos el próximo verano quiebra . En estos momentos los embalses del sur del pais no pasan del 5% los más importantes


----------



## Perro marroquí (18 Oct 2022)

Mohamed VI llama a luchar contra "la peor sequía en 3 décadas"


Según el monarca, en Marruecos hay que "hacer un cambio verdadero en nuestro comportamiento hacia el agua"




elfarodeceuta.es


----------



## EnergiaLibre (18 Oct 2022)

Por favor Dios, sigue así y haz que no llueva una gota en Morolandia, amén.


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (18 Oct 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> Por favor Dios, sigue así y haz que no llueva una gota en Morolandia, amén.



Parece que dios estuviese castigando Marruecos , es increible ver como el agua se va toda a España y en Marruecos no queda nada . Proximos dias habra bastante lluvia en España y sobre todo en regiones muy necesitadas ( extremadura y andalucia )


----------



## ELVR (18 Oct 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Marruecos se enfrenta a su peor sequía en cuatro décadas y que agudizará las heridas abiertas de la economía
> 
> 
> Las noticias más relevantes y la última hora sobre el Sáhara Occidental y el mundo.
> ...



Es curioso, sí, he mirado un mapa interactivo de la previsión de lluvias y efectivamente las borrascas se desplazan oeste-este perpendicularmente al estrecho y cuando llegan a la altura de Huelva, giran y van en diagonal hacia los Pirineos.


----------



## ApartapeloS (18 Oct 2022)

Ha sido Mahoma quien ha castigado al sultanato con la sequía, y ello ha sido debido a la licenciosa vida que lleva el sultán, así las cosas, o se quitan al sultán de enmedio o les van a meter a todos los pelos padentro a base de bien


----------



## Perro marroquí (18 Oct 2022)

ApartapeloS dijo:


> Ha sido Mahoma quien ha castigado al sultanato con la sequía, y ello ha sido debido a la licenciosa vida que lleva el sultán, así las cosas, o se quitan al sultán de enmedio o les van a meter a todos los pelos padentro a base de bien



Les castiga alah por chupar polla israelita - judia sin misericordia


----------



## Perro marroquí (20 Oct 2022)

Marruecos va a tener en pleno noviembre zonas del país a casi 40 grados de temperatura , no se vislumbra ni un sola gota de agua en todo el país. Noviembre es el mes más lluvioso para ellos y actualmente tienen una sequia brutal .


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (24 Oct 2022)

Tras un mes de Octubre donde no ha llovido casi nada en Marruecos , llega Noviembre ( supuestamente el mes mas lluvioso ) sin rastro de que vsaya a caer una gota . Dos de los 5 embalses con mas capacidad de Marruecos estan a menos del 5 % de capacidad . Si este invierno no llueve en Marruecos el proximo verano es letal para ellos :


----------



## JuanMacClane (26 Oct 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Parece que dios estuviese castigando Marruecos , es increible ver como el agua se va toda a España y en Marruecos no queda nada . Proximos dias habra bastante lluvia en España y sobre todo en regiones muy necesitadas ( extremadura y andalucia )



Pues yo vivo en el sur de España y solo he visto lluvia 5 minutos y escasa


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (26 Oct 2022)

Este op sucnormal no sabe que el destino climatico de marruecos es el mismo de españa.

Salvo por la cornisa atlantica, tenemos exactamente el mismo clima


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (26 Oct 2022)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Pues yo vivo en el sur de España y solo he visto lluvia 5 minutos y escasa



No ha sido en todo Andalucia , ha llovido bastante en Sevilla , Huelva y alrededores . Andalucia sigue teniendo partes que estan muy mal . Ojala lluva este invierno sino el proximo verano va a haber restricciones serias


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (26 Oct 2022)

Mirad el horrible comportamiento de la bolsa de valores Marroqui este año : Índice Moroccan All Shares (MASI) | Cotización Moroccan All Shares - Investing.com


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (26 Oct 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> No ha sido en todo Andalucia , ha llovido bastante en Sevilla , Huelva y alrededores . Andalucia sigue teniendo partes que estan muy mal . Ojala lluva este invierno sino el proximo verano va a haber restricciones serias



No ha llovido nada en las cabeceras de las cuencas, que son granada y jaen. 

En jaen que esta el 50% de la capacidad de embalse estan al 15%, es decir en los barros.









Los embalses de Jaén tienen menos agua de lo que se pensaba y tres se sitúan en alerta o emergencia


Los pantanos de la provincia se encuentran al 16% de su capacidad pese a las últimas lluvias, la mitad que las reservas a nivel nacional




www.ideal.es





Andazulia esta muerta.


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (27 Oct 2022)

Los ultimos datos de Marruecos los dieron hace 1 mes y 7 dias . Los embalses entonces estaban al 24 % . No ha llovido casi nada desde entonces y las proximas dos semanas tampoco se prevé que llueva en Marruecos . Lastima que no estemos al comienzo de verano porque tendrian con total seguridad graves disturbios con estos datos. Los embalses en dos semanas en Marruecos calculo que estarían aproximadamente al 12 % de capacidad . Crucemos los dedos porque tengan un invierno seco , de ser asi , coged palomitas porque el próximo verano va a ser muy interesante en Marrocaca


----------



## Perro marroquí (27 Oct 2022)

Arriba , he actualizado el primer mensaje y añadido fotos , esta muy interesante


----------



## thefuckingfury (27 Oct 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Antes que nada procedo a comentaros que he abierto un canal en YouTube
> Suscribiros :
> 
> 
> ...



Y que todos los jóvenes emigran. También los que tienen estudios universitarios.


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (27 Oct 2022)

No habrá disturbios en Marruecos, tan solo más deportistas de salto de altura y regatistas


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (27 Oct 2022)

en tu casa o en mi cueva dijo:


> No habrá disturbios en Marruecos, tan solo más deportistas de salto de altura y regatistas


----------



## AzulyBlanco (27 Oct 2022)

No se van a morir de sed.
Antes nos moriremos los españoles, sabeis perfectamente que cuando tengan un problema real de agua les regalaremos el agua que necesiten, aunque no nos sobre.


----------



## sinchan610 (27 Oct 2022)

un saharaui o un rifeño diciendo que marruecos se va a hundir jijiji antes muere europa entera


----------



## frangelico (27 Oct 2022)

AzulyBlanco dijo:


> No se van a morir de sed.
> Antes nos moriremos los españoles, sabeis perfectamente que cuando tengan un problema real de agua les regalaremos el agua que necesiten, aunque no nos sobre.



Porque es físicamente imposible, si no se la enviaríamos.


----------



## Perro marroquí (28 Oct 2022)

sinchan610 dijo:


> un saharaui o un rifeño diciendo que marruecos se va a hundir jijiji antes muere europa entera



Viva Sáhara libre


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (28 Oct 2022)

sinchan610 dijo:


> un saharaui o un rifeño diciendo que marruecos se va a hundir jijiji antes muere europa entera



Nerviosito ? A ver como lo solucionais porque os llega un problema grande y serio


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (30 Oct 2022)

Marruecos advierte de que habrá "una respuesta militar adecuada" si el Polisario utiliza drones iraníes


El representante de Marreucos ante la ONU, Omar Hilale, ha advertido de que su país lanzará "una respuesta militar adecuada" si el Frente Polisario recurre...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Perro marroquí (3 Nov 2022)

Embalses de Marruecos al 25% ( 1 de noviembre ) No ha llovido nada desde entonces ni se prevé que llueva las próximas dos semanas ( Noviembre es el mes más lluvioso en marrocaca , mitad de Noviembre 0 gotas de agua previstas )

#Morocco's Minister of Equipment and Water says the filling rate of dams' reserves as of November 1 has reached 25%, against 35% recorded during the same period of last year


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (3 Nov 2022)

∞/∞ dijo:


> Si el agua española no va a la boca marroquí, millones de bocas marroquís vendrán a las aguas españolas.
> 
> 40% de la población activa de Marruecos vive del sector primario.



Estamos en mala situacion tambien en España , nos salvan los embalses del norte , pero la situacion en Andalucia y Extremadura es bastante jodida . España lleva 1 año de ventaja a Marruecos


----------



## Perro marroquí (3 Nov 2022)

∞/∞ dijo:


> Si el agua española no va a la boca marroquí, millones de bocas marroquís vendrán a las aguas españolas.
> 
> 40% de la población activa de Marruecos vive del sector primario.



Les afecta tanto el tema de las lluvias a los marrocacos , que este año su crecimiento se prevé que sea un raquítico 0,8% ( casi 6 veces menor al Español) . Y eso que Marruecos es un país con el Pib per capita de Burundi . Si este invierno es seco las previsiones de crecimiento del 4% para marrocaca el próximo año van a ser imposibles .


----------



## antiespañola (4 Nov 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Les afecta tanto el tema de las lluvias a los marrocacos , que este año su crecimiento se prevé que sea un raquítico 0,8% ( casi 6 veces menor al Español) . Y eso que Marruecos es un país con el Pib per capita de Burundi . Si este invierno es seco las previsiones de crecimiento del 4% para marrocaca el próximo año van a ser imposibles .



deja de comer pollas cristianas rifeño que te consideran subhumano


----------



## Perro marroquí (4 Nov 2022)

antiespañola dijo:


> deja de comer pollas cristianas rifeño que te consideran subhumano



Pronto os llegará la hora , a vuestro rey y a todos los Marroquíes que oprimen a los Rifeños , zamel


----------



## antiespañola (4 Nov 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> Pronto os llegará la hora , a vuestro rey y a todos los Marroquíes que oprimen a los Rifeños , zamel



basura atea, prefiero un arabe a un maricon rifeño


----------



## Perro marroquí (4 Nov 2022)

antiespañola dijo:


> basura atea, prefiero un arabe a un maricon rifeño



Oye maricon , ¿ y tu vives en la mierda del reino de Marruecos o estás hipocritamente en España?


----------



## 917 (4 Nov 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Vamos a flipar cuando se derroque al rey marroquí.



Y podremos comprobar que las cosas siempre pueden empeorar, y que, por regla general, lo hacen...


----------



## Perro marroquí (4 Nov 2022)

917 dijo:


> Y podremos comprobar que las cosas siempre pueden empeorar, y que, por regla general, lo hacen...



En que va a empeorar si cae el rey de Marruecos ? Puede ser peor ? Lo dudo


----------



## Murnau (4 Nov 2022)

Les estamos robando a sus mejores y más ilustres ciudadanos, es eso no?


----------



## Cleonte (4 Nov 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> En que va a empeorar si cae el rey de Marruecos ? Puede ser peor ? Lo dudo



Una guerra civil como en Siria con millones de emigrados.


----------



## 917 (4 Nov 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> En que va a empeorar si cae el rey de Marruecos ? Puede ser peor ? Lo dudo



Creo que tener por vecino a una República Islámica es mucho peor...


----------



## Perro marroquí (4 Nov 2022)

917 dijo:


> Creo que tener por vecino a una República Islámica es mucho peor...



No es ya un país Islamico ? Los 2000 moronegros diarios siguen llegando . ¿ como va a ser perjudicial para nosotros que les vaya mal ? Hay que saber llevar la situación y ya . Soluciones hay muchas


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (4 Nov 2022)

Eso si, cuanto mas debil sea macacocuecos mejor nos ira


----------



## antiespañola (5 Nov 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> No es ya un país Islamico ? Los 2000 moronegros diarios siguen llegando . ¿ como va a ser perjudicial para nosotros que les vaya mal ? Hay que saber llevar la situación y ya . Soluciones hay muchas



CALLATE PUTO RIFEÑO ATEO JODETE A COMERLE EL SUPO A TU REY, EL SAHARA Y EL RIF MUSULMANES OS JODA O NO


----------



## Perro marroquí (5 Nov 2022)

Arriba


----------



## remerus (5 Nov 2022)

Con gobiernos de mierda como este vamos a comer polla marroqui a pares.


----------



## Perro marroquí (5 Nov 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Nov 2022)

Felson dijo:


> Zapatero y Narbona los podrán estafar vendiéndoles desaladoras por las que cobrarán una millonada... Espera... ahora que caigo... eso pasó aquí.



lo que sobra en el mundo es el agua.

De hecho en vez de tierra se debería llamar planeta agua.

De la misma forma que se han inventado las desaladoras, y que efectivamente es un negocio criminal como la energía, se inventará otra forma barata de desalar el agua cuando toque. 

Los catastrofistas del fin del mundo han existido desde principio de la humanidad, de hecho su baza eran precisamente los desastres naturales.

Estamos inmersos en una nueva secta del fin del mundo. los cambioclimatistas 

con el cuento del cambio climático, Sánchez endeudó a España por generaciones






Transcribo el trozo del discurso de Sánchez el 4 de Abril del 2020 donde hablaba de endeudar a España por generaciones y pongo la cifra final de la de


Hay otras formas de saquear países además de las guerras y matar a millones de personas . Son tramas de ingeniería financiera para endeudar a los países y esclavizar a su población durante generaciones. Así lo dijo Sánchez en el discurso que transcribo el 4 de Abril . " Es evidente que esta...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Felson (5 Nov 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> lo que sobra en el mundo es el agua.
> 
> De hecho en vez de tierra se debería llamar planeta agua.
> 
> ...



Tienes razón. El planeta que llamamos Tierra debería llamarse, con más razón, Agua. Es cierto que la mayoría del planeta es agua y que, si fuéramos coherentes con respecto a eso, deberíamos llamar Agua al planeta en el que vivimos, pero, sin embargo, para nosotros, lo importante es la tierra sobre la que podemos vivir. Quizá por eso, aunque solo hubiera una minúscula isla en este planeta que tuviera arena seca, llamaríamos al sitio en el que sobrevivimos por el mismo nombre que damos a los que nos permite sobrevivir: tierra, arena o algo parecido. Tal vez no sea acertado o justo, pero sí de personas agradecidas.


----------

